# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2012 às 00:05)

Boas noites

Temperatura actual: *8,0ºC*

______________________

O Foreca dá 1ºC de minima para Mafra na  madrugada de Domingo.
Portanto irei ter mesmo temperaturas negativas no Vale da  Mangancha,e a consequente geada 

Nessa noite vou ter 3 termómetros em três sítios de cotas diferentes, de forma a registar as mínimas, para  assim puder perceber as diferenças térmicas existentes entre o topo e o fundo de vale. O ponto C é o local onde faço o habitual seguimento, sempre que me desloco a esta zona de Mafra. Domingo de manha, partilharei os valores de temperatura dos três pontos.Enfim,experiências num sitio propicio a intensa acumulação de ar frio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2012 às 00:07)

O mês começa com 9,3 ºC e sem precipitação.

Temperatura estagnada há várias horas, não fosse o vento continuar a soprar e a média rondar os 6 km/h, de NNO.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2012 às 00:41)

Inicio o mês com 9,0ºC estagnados, 81% de humidade, e vento moderado do quadrante Norte.

1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Dez 2012 às 00:48)

Boas.

*Dados de ontem:*
Tmax: 10.1º  (recorde tmax mais baixa)
Tmin: 5.0º
Precipitação : 32.6 mm . 

Temperatura actual: 4.3º


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2012 às 02:47)

9.0°C e vento moderado, sensação de muito frio 
Céu limpo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Dez 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo (nebulosidade a oeste), vento fraco e 7.4ºC, depois de uma mínima de 3.8ºC, mas com pouca ou nenhuma formação de geada.

Bom fim-de-semana

Meu último post do mês de Novembro (clicar)


----------



## DaniFR (1 Dez 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *-0,8ºC*. 

De momento, 5,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2012 às 12:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nessa noite vou ter 3 termómetros em três sítios de cotas diferentes, de forma a registar as mínimas, para  assim puder perceber as diferenças térmicas existentes entre o topo e o fundo de vale.



Trabalho muito interessante! Fico à espera de ver os resultados. Nesta região também gostaria de fazer algo semelhante, num segmento de recta entre o Suímo, um vértice geodésico com aproximadamente 291 m de altitude, e um ponto situado junto à ribeira das Jardas (aprox. 150 m), distando cerca de 3 km.

---

Mínima de *7,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,4ºC, estáveis, com vento moderado do quadrante Norte. 

19,8 km/h de NNE (22º) e 59% de humidade. 1014 hPa.

Céu nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## Geiras (1 Dez 2012 às 12:24)

Mínima de 3.6ºC registada.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2012 às 14:13)

Mínima 4,5ºC

Agora 12,8ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (1 Dez 2012 às 14:58)

Um belo dia este de Dezembro com frio, e com o vento dos últimos dias já se foram as cores outonais das árvores, apesar de haver ainda algumas completamente verdes!?!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2012 às 15:17)

Rainstorm disse:


> Um belo dia este de Dezembro com frio, e com o vento dos últimos dias já se foram as cores outonais das árvores, apesar de haver ainda algumas completamente verdes!?!



É normal isso acontecer, a seca atrasou muita coisa, é normal haver alguma floração que não houve por não ter chovido.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2012 às 15:20)

Rainstorm disse:


> (...) com o vento dos últimos dias já se foram as cores outonais das árvores, apesar de haver ainda algumas completamente verdes!?!



Provavelmente árvores de folha perene.

---

Tarde sensacional, com vento moderado a forte. Actuais 34,6 km/h de N (360º), com valor máximo de *46,4 km/h*.

11,9ºC e 56% de humidade. 1014 hPa de pressão.

Sol, e céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2012 às 15:59)

Dezembro começa bem fresco, com 9ºC segundo o termómetro do carro.


----------



## Rainstorm (1 Dez 2012 às 16:32)

Gilmet disse:


> Provavelmente árvores de folha perene.




São choupos!!


----------



## newlazer (1 Dez 2012 às 18:13)

temperatura atual no estoril : 11,1ºC
céu limpo
humidade : 65%
vento : 21km/h norte


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2012 às 19:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Trabalho muito interessante! Fico à espera de ver os resultados. Nesta região também gostaria de fazer algo semelhante, num segmento de recta entre o Suímo, um vértice geodésico com aproximadamente 291 m de altitude, e um ponto situado junto à ribeira das Jardas (aprox. 150 m), distando cerca de 3 km.



Publicarei os resultados amanha de manha. É uma analise bastante interessante, é incrivel como em 50/60 metros de desnível é possível ter uma diferença de 5/6ºC.A partida, essa diferença altimétrica entre  esses  dois pontos que falaste,  é  suficiente para ter uma boa acumulação de ar frio.
_______________________

Por aqui no *Vale da Mangancha ( Mafra)*, dia  fresco, a máxima foi de *12,7ºC*.


Neste momento, a inversão térmica já está a proporcionar uns gélidos uns *6,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2012 às 19:41)

Por aqui, vento e mais vento. 9,4ºC estagnados.

72% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *12,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2012 às 20:58)

Por aqui, no vale da Mangancha, a temperatura tem vindo a subir, devido ao aparecimento do vento . Enfim, inversão térmica destruída. Sigo com *8,8ºC*, vento fraco e céu limpo.

Ás 19 e 30, registei *6,1ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (1 Dez 2012 às 21:02)

temperatura atual no estoril : 10,8ºC
céu limpo
humidade : 70%
vento : 14km/h norte


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2012 às 21:36)

Boas

Mínima de 7,6ºc e máxima de 13,6ºC

Rajada máxima 35km/h

Agora 9,7ºC a custar muito a descer!! pressão em subida rápida 1020,4hPa


----------



## squidward (1 Dez 2012 às 22:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2012*

Neste momento sigo com *7.2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (1 Dez 2012 às 22:06)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, a temperatura está a descer bem, estão *2,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: -0,8ºC
Máxima: 11,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2012 às 22:47)

O vento está quase nulo, a inversão térmica voltou, sigo com *5,2ºC*




_________________________________________
*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha (Mafra).*


----------



## Serrano (1 Dez 2012 às 22:53)

7ºC no Barreiro, zona do Alto da Paiva.


----------



## stormy (1 Dez 2012 às 23:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> 
> Nessa noite vou ter 3 termómetros em três sítios de cotas diferentes, de forma a registar as mínimas, para  assim puder perceber as diferenças térmicas existentes entre o topo e o fundo de vale. O ponto C é o local onde faço o habitual seguimento, sempre que me desloco a esta zona de Mafra. Domingo de manha, partilharei os valores de temperatura dos três pontos.Enfim,experiências num sitio propicio a intensa acumulação de ar frio.



Onde costuma ser bem gelado de noite, com inversões térmicas muito expressivas, é no vale de Bucelas, aquilo sim é impressionante.
Tambem há algumas inversões valentes nos vales ali de Dois Portos, mas creio que são menos frequentes e intensas.

O Vale de Bucelas, e a vila em si, são um autentico buraco, a menos de 100m, rodeado por montes de 300-350m..


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2012 às 23:51)

stormy disse:


> Onde costuma ser bem gelado de noite, com inversões térmicas muito expressivas, é no vale de Bucelas, aquilo sim é impressionante.
> Tambem há algumas inversões valentes nos vales ali de Dois Portos, mas creio que são menos frequentes e intensas.
> 
> O Vale de Bucelas, e a vila em si, são um autentico buraco, a menos de 100m, rodeado por montes de 300-350m..




Por acaso conheço  esses que falaste 

Acredita que este também é impressionante, tendo em conta que só tem 60 metros de desnivel, e uma das vertentes esta exposta a norte o que facilita o arrefecimento, assim como a grande inclinação que ambas(Vertentes) têm.
_______________________________________________

O vento nulo instalou-se por aqui , sigo com 3,6ºC 


_________________________________________
*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha (Mafra)*.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Dez 2012 às 23:56)

Boa noite.
A mínima de hoje foi de 0.3º e a maxima de 13.1º
Aqui ouve uma boa inversão. Vamos ver até onde isto vai hoje.
 Ai Ai  a factura do gas !!

Temp. actual  *1.8º*


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2012 às 00:18)

Aqui, o vento mantém-se nulo e a temperatura continua a descer a bom ritmo, já vai em *0,7ºC*. Ontem a esta hora estavam 2,6ºC.

Esta noite a mínima deverá ser bem baixa.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Dez 2012 às 00:25)

Amanhã estava a pensar acordar cedo para ver alguma geada, mas será que vale a pena?

Por agora vento nulo e 6ºC mas está até agradável na rua!!!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2012 às 00:40)

O vento ainda não acalmou de vez, continua fraco e constante, a variar maioritariamente entre N (360º) e NO (315º).

8,3ºC actuais, com 1020 hPa de pressão e 71% de humidade.


----------



## meteo (2 Dez 2012 às 00:46)

Rainstorm disse:


> Amanhã estava a pensar acordar cedo para ver alguma geada, mas será que vale a pena?
> 
> Por agora vento nulo e 6ºC mas está até agradável na rua!!!



Não conheço bem ai o sitio,mas acho que não vale a pena.
Oeiras estão 9.5 ºC..Não quer mesmo descer.É Verão!


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2012 às 00:51)

meteo disse:


> Não conheço bem ai o sitio,mas acho que não vale a pena.
> Oeiras estão 9.5 ºC..Não quer mesmo descer.É Verão!



Definitivamente nossa terra não é boa para as temperaturas baixas

No jogo das apostas apostei que descia até aos 6.5ºC, mas acho que vou errar por excesso, mas pode ser que isto ainda anime.


----------



## meteo (2 Dez 2012 às 01:13)

MSantos disse:


> Definitivamente nossa terra não é boa para as temperaturas baixas
> 
> No jogo das apostas apostei que descia até aos 6.5ºC, mas acho que vou errar por excesso, mas pode ser que isto ainda anime.



Mesmo! A nossa terra acho que é dos sitios do pais mais dificil de chegar aos 0ºC ou perto.Até em muitos sitios do Algarve zona litoral deve ser mais fácil.

E eu apostei em 5.5 ºC de mínima  Uma aposta arriscada.
A temperatura está estável há horas!

Olha...Desceu.Para os 9.2ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2012 às 01:14)

Despeço-me com uns quentes *2,9ºC*.
Vamos la ver se o vento não estraga a mínima.




*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha (Mafra).*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2012 às 01:36)

A temperatura tem descido bem nos últimos minutos. *7,5ºC* actuais. 

72% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2012 às 02:07)

Sigo com uns gélidos 3.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2012 às 02:51)

Despeço-me com *6,6ºC* e vento nulo. 

72% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2012 às 02:53)

Noite fresca, com 7,4 ºC e vento nulo.

Se assim se mantiver, a mínima será apreciável.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2012 às 06:36)

Boas

Nas ultimas horas a temperatura tem descido pouco ou nada, devido ao vento fraco.
Sigo com *1,9ºC*(minima até ao momento) e céu limpo.

A sensação térmica  ronda os *0ºC* 

___________________________________________
*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha (Mafra)*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2012 às 07:33)

Se os termómetros a mercúrio forem fiáveis, lá fora a temperatura ronda os 1°C  (o meu sensor foi-se)


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2012 às 08:30)

Bom dia! 

Em Cabanas a minha estação auriol, marcou minima de +4,3ºC.
Alguma geada nos carros 
Por agora + 4,9ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Dez 2012 às 09:47)

Por aqui (Norte de LOURES) a minima foi de 3,4ºC... impressionante a descida de temperatura a partir do momento em que cessou o vento.

Clara inversão térmica. Isso pode bater certo com o observado pelo Duarte. Loures mesmo está uns 100m mais abaixo.

abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2012 às 10:45)

1026,8 hpa, isto devia ter sido logo à 0h pra poder haver uma inversão mais forte.

Mínima de 7,6ºC, de momento 11,0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Dez 2012 às 10:47)

Bom dia

_*No primeiro de Dezembro*_, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco/moderado do quadrante Norte.

Máx: 10.8ºC
Mín: 3.8ºC


_*Hoje*_, registei uma mínima de 1.9ºC, ás 8:19h, com direito a formação de geada

Sigo, agora, com céu limpo, vento nulo e 5.5ºC.


Bom Domingo


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2012 às 11:56)

Bom dia. 

Mínima de *-0,9ºC*. 
Formação de geada, que ainda era visivel às 10h nalguns telhados e locais à sombra. 

De momento, *6,6ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2012 às 12:00)

Bom dia.

O vento soprou toda a noite. Ainda assim, a temperatura conseguiu descer aos *5,2ºC*. 

De momento sigo já com 12,2ºC, vento fraco/nulo, e 52% de humidade.

1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Dez 2012 às 13:18)

Hoje está mais um dia de Primavera que outra coisa, já com 15ºC e a subir
offtopic mas pelo que sei também no Mediterrâneo e nos E.U.A as temperaturas estão altas para a altura do ano)


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2012 às 15:10)

Mínima de *1.6ºC* por cá.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2012 às 15:30)

Boas

Tive mínima de 6,2ºC 
Agora céu limpo vento fraco e temperatura de 14,2ºC com máxima de 14,7ºC

Rajada máxima até agora de apenas 19,2km/h


----------



## squidward (2 Dez 2012 às 16:46)

Tive uma mínima de *2.9ºC*
neste momento sigo com 14.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

Boa tarde pessoal 

Como tinha referido anteontem, fiz o registo das mínimas de hoje em três locais de cotas diferentes.Houve uma interessante diferença térmica em pouco mais de 60 metros de desnível entre o fundo  de vale e o topo da colina.







No vale da Mangancha  (Ponto C) registei uma mínima de *0,7ºC* , no entanto ela podia ter sido mais baixa, caso o vento fraco não aparecesse tantas vezes ao longo da madrugada.Houve uma boa camada de geada, deixo aqui algumas fotos.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2012 às 17:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal
> 
> Como tinha referido anteontem, fiz o registo das mínimas de hoje em três locais de cotas diferentes.Houve uma interessante diferença térmica em pouco mais de 60 metros de desnível entre o fundo  de vale e o topo da colina.





Excelente sequência de observações.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2012 às 17:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelente sequência de observações.



Obrigado Mário 

______________________

De volta a Alcabideche

Sigo com *9,4ºC*, vento fraco e  céu limpo.


----------



## newlazer (2 Dez 2012 às 17:53)

temperatura atual no estoril : 12,3ºC
céu limpo
humidade : 55%
vento : 10km/h noroeste


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2012 às 18:04)

Temperatura actual por Cabanas de +8,7ºC. Está a descer bem!

Aqui por esta zona Cabanas/Quinta do anjo assim que o sol se põe a temperatura desce rápido até ás 21h, e depois dessa hora é que desce muito devagarinho.


----------



## Heat (2 Dez 2012 às 18:10)

newlazer disse:


> temperatura atual no estoril : 12,3ºC
> céu limpo
> humidade : 55%
> vento : 10km/h noroeste



Tem graça, aqui tenho 10ºC...

Mínima de 6,5ºC, esta manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2012 às 18:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal
> 
> Como tinha referido anteontem, fiz o registo das mínimas de hoje em três locais de cotas diferentes.Houve uma interessante diferença térmica em pouco mais de 60 metros de desnível entre o fundo  de vale e o topo da colina.



Parabéns pelo trabalho! 

---

Por aqui, 9,2ºC, com algum vento. 

62% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *13,5ºC*.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Dez 2012 às 19:06)

Por aqui já 7.7ºC e continua a descer com vento nulo/fraco.

Espero, se o vento não aparecer por uma noite bem fria!


----------



## criz0r (2 Dez 2012 às 19:49)

Boa noite, mínima de 7,6ºC por aqui e a mais baixa deste Outono. Por agora tudo calmo, vento nulo e temperatura nos 10,8ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Dez 2012 às 20:47)

Por aqui vai descendo rapidamente, já com 6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2012 às 20:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Parabéns pelo trabalho!



Obrigado Gilmet

________________

Por aqui, em Alcabideche, sigo com *7,7ºC* , vento moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## Kispo (2 Dez 2012 às 21:27)

temperatura a descer bem agora: 8.8ºC
Esta noite poderá ser minima mais baixa deste Outono até ao momento. 

ps. há pouco foi correr e está um grizo que faz favor...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2012 às 21:43)

Vento muito fraco/nulo, e *7,6ºC*. 

69% de humidade e 1027 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2012 às 21:45)

Entretanto o vento enfraqueceu, sigo agora com uns frescos *6,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2012 às 21:50)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, o céu limpo e o vento nulo estão a permitir uma boa inversão térmica, a temperatura já vai em *1,6ºC*.

Máxima: 11,7ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Dez 2012 às 21:59)

Boas

_*Domingo*_ fresco, com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e boa formação de geada durante a madrugada.

*Máx*: 10.9ºC
*Mín*: 1.9ºC 

Realizei, das 4 ás 5 da tarde, um passeio ao longo do caminho pedestre junto ao Rio Lis, entre a Nova Leiria e a Ponte das Mestras, Barosa (25m-35m). Aproveitei e tirei umas fotos, bem como fotografei a minha estação e as vistas de minha casa, nos Marrazes (100m-120m). Amanhã postarei as fotos nos tópicos apropriados.


Sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo e 5.1ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Dez 2012 às 22:19)

Ola a todos
Por aqui o dia nasceu com a mínima no valor de *-1.3ºC*
A máxima foi de *13.5ºC*
Este era o aspecto dos campos do Lis as 8:00h
















Neste momento estou com o valor *1.7ºC* 
É a temperatura que  estava ás 00.00h de hoje.!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2012 às 22:21)

9,2ºC e 70%.

Ai se o vento parasse, que bom era, mas isso é utopia por aqui .


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Dez 2012 às 22:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> 9,2ºC e 70%.
> 
> Ai se o vento parasse, que bom era, mas isso é utopia por aqui .



Estranho por aí estar sempre vento, por aqui ele já nem pia.


----------



## Kispo (2 Dez 2012 às 23:13)

Rainstorm disse:


> Estranho por aí estar sempre vento, por aqui ele já nem pia.



5ºC em aqui ao lado???? em k zona de massama estas???? :P


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2012 às 23:21)

Kispo disse:


> 5ºC em aqui ao lado???? em k zona de massama estas???? :P



O membro Rainstorm geralmente tem temperaturas um pouco desfasadas em relação aos locais mais próximos. Como tal, já foi alertado pela moderação do forum que só voltará a ter permissão para postar temperaturas depois de mostrar fotografias da instalação que utiliza para as medir.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2012 às 23:28)

Temperatura actual: *7,1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal
> 
> Como tinha referido anteontem, fiz o registo das mínimas de hoje em três locais de cotas diferentes.Houve uma interessante diferença térmica em pouco mais de 60 metros de desnível entre o fundo  de vale e o topo da colina.


Muito interessante! Mínimas tão diferentes em locais próximos e nem é preciso haver um desnível muito grande.
Aqui acontece a mesma coisa, estou a cerca de 2km da estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo), que está a 175m de altitude, e a diferença nas mínimas é significativa em dias de inversão térmica.


----------



## Geiras (2 Dez 2012 às 23:42)

Sigo já com 3.6ºC!


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2012 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

Noite algo fresca por aqui também, neste momento 1.6ºC
A mínima da noite anterior foi de 0.3ºC


----------



## newlazer (2 Dez 2012 às 23:54)

temperatura atual no estoril : 11,1ºC
céu limpo
humidade : 71%
vento : 6km/h noroeste


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2012 às 02:09)

4,2ºC neste momento com 92% HR. Nas zonas onde há micro-climas aqui em Corroios não duvido que já esteja nos 0ºC. Vento geralmente nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2012 às 04:13)

Mínima de 5,9 ºC na última noite.

A máxima ainda chegou aos 15,5 ºC numa tarde de céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2012 às 04:14)

De momento com 5,3 ºC e céu limpo, vento nulo e pressão atmosférica bastante alta, nos 1030,8 hPa, permitindo esta inversão significativa.

E o valor já esteve relativamente estável nos 5,1 ºC, há pouco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2012 às 07:55)

Por aqui temperatura nos 3ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2012 às 08:33)

Mínima -0,6ºC

Agora 0,2ºC

Grande camada de geada lá fora


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2012 às 09:27)

DaniFR disse:


> Muito interessante! Mínimas tão diferentes em locais próximos e nem é preciso haver um desnível muito grande.
> Aqui acontece a mesma coisa, estou a cerca de 2km da estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo), que está a 175m de altitude, e a diferença nas mínimas é significativa em dias de inversão térmica.



Sem dúvida. Aliás já existe diferença entre os registos de Bencanta e a EMA do Aerodrómo. Se comparar-mos por exemplo a Alta da Cidade e junto ao Rio as diferenças serão certamente maiores... e nem consigo prever a diferença para os vales do Mondego e Ceira ali encaixados entre pontos bem mais altos... estas variações locais são sempre interessantes e um desafio quando se pretende classificar a realidade climática de um determinado local... Tal consiste por vezes num desafio complicado


----------



## Henrique (3 Dez 2012 às 09:28)

Bom dia.
2.3 °C de mínima e primeiro dia de geada 
Alguns locais perto da minha casa atingiram valores a baixo de zero, nomeadamente a Praia da Rainha que deve ter ido pelo menos a -1ºC. Carros e prados pintados de branco era o cenário matinal.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Dez 2012 às 09:56)

Também hoje de manhã no percurso de comboio para Lisboa, os campos tinham alguma geada, principalmente na região de Benfica.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2012 às 10:07)

Mínima de 6,0ºC.

Geada no jardim, algo que já não via desde 2004 ou 2005 nesta altura.

De momento 12,3ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Dez 2012 às 10:23)

Em Tomar ate ao momento

Atual	6.7  °C
Aparente	7 °C
Diferença 1 hora	+3.9 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-0.7 °C
Max. 6.7 °C (10:20 UTC)  Min -2.5 °C (07:32 UTC)


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2012 às 10:43)

O neveiro vai desaparecendo e a temperatura começa a subir

6.8ºC

+3.4ºC que há uma hora atrás


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 11:02)

Bom dia

Bela mínima em Alcabideche, cerca de *4,2ºC*.
_________________________

Neste momento sigo com *11,8ºC*, vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2012 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *4,3ºC*! 

A variação de temperatura durante a madrugada é expressa pelo seguinte gráfico.







A descida poderia ter sido maior, caso o vento não se tivesse mantido extremamente fraco.


De momento sigo já com 13,3ºC, depois de uma enorme subida, com 10,8 km/h de NNE (22º), e 65% de humidade.

*1030 hPa* de pressão, e pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 11:25)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Mínima de *4,3ºC*!
> 
> A variação de temperatura durante a madrugada é expressa pelo seguinte gráfico.



As diferentes intensidades do vento tornaram o gráfico muito mais interessante 


______________________

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos *13,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2012 às 12:35)

Boas

Inversão térmica mais uma vez a mínima foi de 5,1ºC no terraço, perto do solo tive 4,6ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento de apenas 13km/h 

A pressão chegou já aos 1033,4hPa (10:34)

Neste momento já está mais ameno o sol também ajuda 14,2ºC, 61%Hr, 1032,4hPa e vento muito fraco quase nulo


----------



## meteo (3 Dez 2012 às 13:32)

Eis que Oeiras tem uma mínima fria hoje,abaixo dos 5! 4,6ºC de mínima.
Por agora tarde muito amena,com excelente temperatura de 16,1 ºC. Já esteve nos 16,3ºC


----------



## newlazer (3 Dez 2012 às 13:41)

temperatura atual no estoril : 16,2ºC
céu praticamente limpo
humidade : 66%
vento : 4km/h este


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 13:47)

Até ao momento, a máxima foi de *15,9ºC*,ocorrida as 11h e 30m devido á  repentina diminuição da intensidade do vento.

Sigo agora com *14,1ºC*, vento moderado de Norte e céu practicamente limpo.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Dez 2012 às 15:04)

Bastante agradável o dia, nem diria que estamos em Dezembro se não fossem as noites e manhãs bem frias.

Por agora esperamos pela chuva!


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2012 às 15:07)

Por aqui a máxima bateu nos *15.1ºC* mas já vai nos *14.8ºC
*
a mínima chegou aos *2.6ºC*


----------



## newlazer (3 Dez 2012 às 15:42)

temperatura atual no estoril : 16ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 65%
vento : 8km/h NNO


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 15:45)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje,em Alcabideche:

*4,2ºC* (mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno) / *15,9ºC*

______________________

Temperatura actual: *12,8ºC*

___________________

Deixo aqui um foto do vale da Mangancha,Mafra


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2012 às 16:01)

Máxima 14,9ºC

Agora 13,4ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Dez 2012 às 16:14)

Por aqui céu limpo, e está bem ameno comparado com os últimos dias.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2012 às 16:28)

Boa tarde. 

Aqui a sensação térmica é de algum frio, pois o céu tem estado sempre muito nublado e o sol ainda não apareceu.
Neste momento estão *10,1ºC*, e a máxima não passou dos 10,9ºC.

A mínima desta noite foi de *-1ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (3 Dez 2012 às 18:04)

temperatura atual no estoril : 13,1ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 72%
vento : 4km/h NNO


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 18:10)

Temperatura actual: *11,1ºC*

_______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## criz0r (3 Dez 2012 às 19:01)

Boa noite, madrugada mais fria que ontem com a estação a registar 5,8ºC por volta das 7h da manhã, é a mínima mais baixa deste Outuno e absoluta. O dia foi em geral de Céu pouco nublado aumentado de nebulosidade agora para o final da tarde maioritáriamente por nuvens médias/altas. Vento fraco de Norte e temperatura de 14,1ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Dez 2012 às 19:12)

Por agora estão 8ºC e humidade a aumentar com céu nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 19:44)

Boa noite

Por aqui tem havido um aumento da nebulosidade, originando assim uma pequena subida da temperatura.
Sigo com *11,9ºC* , céu nublado e vento fraco.

__________________________________________________
*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## newlazer (3 Dez 2012 às 19:58)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,2ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 72%
vento : 4km/h NNO
aumento da nebulosidade apartir das 17h30


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2012 às 22:38)

Por aqui a temperatura está estagnada á várias horas, sigo com *11,8ºC*

________________________________________________
*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2012 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Extremos de temperatura de hoje: *4,3ºC* / *14,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,1ºC, completamente estagnados. 

Vento fraco/nulo, e 1030 hPa de pressão.

75% de humidade e céu encoberto.


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2012 às 22:46)

Por aqui também parou nos 12.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2012 às 23:01)

Céu nublado, algumas dezenas de humidade relativa (acima de 70%), vento fraco/nulo. 

Está um calorão. A esta hora, na Portela, ontem estavam menos 4ºC (12,6ºC actuais) e em Caneças -3,2ºC (10,9ºC actuais).

---

De referir que esta manhã já se registou alguma geada em certos pontos de Loures (os habituais). No Domingo também deverá ter havido geada, mas como não andei pela rua, não pude ver.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Dez 2012 às 23:02)

boa noite.

Minima de hoje de  -0.6°
A maxima foi de 13.3°
Rajada maxima de 9 km/h

temperatura actual de 8.6°


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Dez 2012 às 23:30)

Boas

Céu pouco nublado ao início do dia, tornando-se muito nublado a meio da manhã (até pensei que podia acontecer alguma coisa de interessante, mas nada). Boa formação de geada durante a madrugada.

Máx: 12.8ºC
Mín: 2.7ºC

Uma foto bem fresquinha, tirada ás 7:45 em frente á minha casa (temperatura rondava os 2.8ºC)








Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco/nulo, 9.3ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## newlazer (3 Dez 2012 às 23:55)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,3ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 86%
vento : 2km/h NO


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2012 às 00:31)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *7,1ºC*, céu nublado e vento nulo. 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: -1ºC
Máxima: 10,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2012 às 00:43)

Boas

Desde as 22h e 30m de ontem que continuo com  os mesmos *11,8ºC *, impressionante tamanha estagnação. 

__________________________________________________
*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2012 às 00:49)

Despeço-me com 12,3ºC. 

Temperatura praticamente estagnada desde o pôr-do-Sol.

78% de humidade, 1029 hPa, céu a manter-se encoberto, e 9,4 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2012 às 01:01)

Sigo com 12.7ºC e 85%HR. Vento nulo.
Mínima de 1.0ºC na madrugada passada.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2012 às 11:32)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *10,3ºC*
A precipitação acumulada encontra- se nos *0,7 mm*, fruto dos chuviscos fracos que têm caído esporadicamente  em * Alcabideche*.
______________________________


Por agora, em Lisboa(Campo Grande), estão cerca de *13ºC,*vento fraco e chuviscos.


________________________________________________
*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## lsalvador (4 Dez 2012 às 11:50)

Chove em Tomar.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2012 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *11,7ºC*. 

De momento, 13,5ºC, céu encoberto e 91% de humidade. Já choveu. *1,0 mm* acumulados.

11,5 km/h de NO (315º) e 1027 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazer (4 Dez 2012 às 13:54)

temperatura atual no estoril : 19,3ºC
céu com abertas
humidade : 69%
vento : 11km/h O


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2012 às 14:15)

Vai chovendo fraco em Odivelas.

Caneças vai com 4,2mm hoje.
A temperatura está nos 13,4ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Dez 2012 às 15:13)

Chove bastante agora com vento!!


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2012 às 16:15)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *12ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima: 7,1ºC
Máxima: 13,4ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Dez 2012 às 16:31)

Mínima 8,8ºC

Alguma chuva fraca com 0,6mm acumulados

Agora 12,7ºC


----------



## newlazer (4 Dez 2012 às 18:03)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,2ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 88%
vento : 6km/h N


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Dez 2012 às 18:51)

Hoje acumulei 7,4 mm até ao momento. Mais do que esperava.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2012 às 18:54)

0.5mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2012 às 19:24)

Boas

Dia marcado por períodos de chuviscos ou chuva fraca mais ao fim da tarde tendo acumulado hoje 1,8mm

Mínima de 11,8ºC e máxima de 16,5ºC

Rajada máxima 31km/h

Agora estão 13,6ºC, 91%Hr, 1027,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## newlazer (4 Dez 2012 às 19:58)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,5ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 87%
vento : 4km/h NNE


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2012 às 21:13)

Boa noite

T.maxima : *16,5ºC*

_____________

Sigo com,*10,9ºC*, vento  fraco de *Norte*, algumas nuvens e* 91 %* de humidade.





____________________________________
*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2012 às 21:19)

2,8 mm, dia de alguns chuviscos.

11,7ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Dez 2012 às 23:25)

chuviscos com um acumulado de 2.5 mm
Tmax de  14.4°
Tmin de  5.3°

T actual de 5.8°


----------



## newlazer (4 Dez 2012 às 23:55)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,1ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 92%
vento : 2km/h O
apesar dos 92% de humidade a sencação termica é de 12ºC


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2012 às 23:57)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *6,4ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 5,1ºC
Máxima: 13,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2012 às 00:11)

Boa noite.

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 04-12-2012: *10,2ºC* / *15,1ºC*.

Ainda ontem, *2,0 mm* de precipitação.

De momento sigo com 10,1ºC, vento nulo, céu nublado e 90% de humidade. 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2012 às 00:15)

Boas noites

Extremos de ontem: *10,3ºC* /*16,5ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,7 mm*
________________________________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *10,6ºC*
Vento: *5 km/h de Norte*
Humidade: *81 %*

________________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2012 às 10:34)

Bons dias.

Mínima de *9,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,0ºC e céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Cirrostratus, embora sejam também visíveis alguns Cumulus.

91% de humidade e vento nulo. 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2012 às 10:45)

Boas 

Minima de *8,5ºC*
_______________

Neste momento estão *13,7ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.



______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## newlazer (5 Dez 2012 às 13:50)

temperatura atual no estoril : 17,4ºC
céu encoberto
humidade : 78%
vento : 3km/h SE


----------



## newlazer (5 Dez 2012 às 15:48)

temperatura atual no estoril : 16,5ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 81%
vento : 2km/h SE


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2012 às 18:17)

Boa noite

*Extremos de hoje*:

*8,5ºC */ *16,6ºC*

__________________________

Neste momento, sigo com *11,7ºC*,céu nublado, vento fraco de *Sul* e *90%* de humidade.

______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2012 às 18:25)

Boa noite.

Dia caracterizado por vento fraco/nulo, e céu muito nublado/encoberto. Máxima de *14,6ºC*.

De momento, 12,6ºC, vento nulo, e 83% de humidade. 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2012 às 18:50)

Boas

Minima: 9,8ºC
Máxima: 14,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 10km/h apenas

Agora 13,6ºC, 87%Hr, 1023,9hPa e vento muito fraco


----------



## F_R (5 Dez 2012 às 18:57)

Mínima 4,6ºC

Máxima 13,5ºC

Agora 11,7ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## newlazer (5 Dez 2012 às 19:53)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,8ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 83%
vento : 8km/h SO


----------



## DaniFR (5 Dez 2012 às 22:00)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *7,8ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco/nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 5,1ºC
Máxima: 12,2ºC

Hoje o céu em Coimbra estava assim: 







Peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto, foi tirada com o telemóvel.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Dez 2012 às 22:03)

_*Ontem, Terça, 04 de Dezembro*_:

Céu muito nublado, alguns períodos de chuva fraca/chuviscos, vento fraco de NW.

Máx: 13.1ºC
Mín: 7.9ºC

Precipitação: 3.1mm


Durante o dia de *hoje*, apenas céu nublado e vento fraco. 

Máx: 13.7ºC
Mín: 7.7ºC


Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura praticamente estagnada nos 10.3ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2012 às 22:07)

Boa noite

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *11,7ºC*
Vento: *11 km/h de SE*
Humidade: *96 %*

________________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2012 às 23:07)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade!


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2012 às 23:21)

Boa noite, por aqui depois de um dia de Céu muito nublado começa agora a chuviscar. Vento fraco de Sul e temperatura nos 13,8ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Dez 2012 às 23:44)

Já chove com alguma intensidade, vamos lá a ver como se comporta esta frente!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2012 às 23:51)

O radar não falha. 
Aqui está a pequena célula que passou pela zona de Cascais, e rendeu *1 mm* em Alcabideche.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 05-12-2012: *9,4ºC* / *14,6ºC*.

Ainda ontem, *1,0 mm* de precipitação, nos últimos minutos do dia.

De momento, 12,5ºC, chuva fraca e 20,5 km/h de SSO (202º), com 88% de humidade. 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 01:22)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *11,9ºC*
Vento: *Nulo*
Humidade: *100%*

________________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Dez 2012 às 06:57)

Não percebo porque não há avisos de mau tempo, para a chuva e vento.
Será que ainda não se aperceberam do mau tempo que vem aí!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 08:11)

Bom dia

Minima  de *11,1ºC*.

_________________________

Sigo com *12,8ºC*,céu muito nublado e vento nulo.

_________________________

Atendendo ás imagens de radar, parece que vem aí  muita animação. 

_________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

Mínima (até ao momento, espero), de *12,2ºC*.

13,8ºC actuais, com 91% e vebto nulo. 1018 hPa.

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 250 m, sensivelmente, e *1,0 mm* acumulados, embora não chova.


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2012 às 11:01)

Bom dia, vai chovendo de forma fraca mas certinha com um ou outro episódios moderados, vento fraco de Sul e temperatura nos 14,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2012 às 11:08)

2,2 mm e chove fraco.

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia,

Por Odivelas também vai chovendo.
Caneças segue com 3,2mm.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 12:32)

Boas

Mínima de 11,9ºC

Manha de chuva sem parar! tenho acumulados até agora 8,0mm

Temperatura agora uns frios 12,3ºC, 96%Hr e chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 13:00)

Boa tarde

Em Lisboa (Campo Grande), estão *13ºC*, *aguaceiros* e vento fraco de *Sul*.


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Dez 2012 às 13:26)

Vem aí uma tarde de muita chuva.

Por agora chuva e algum vento já!!


----------



## newlazer (6 Dez 2012 às 13:38)

temperatura atual no estoril : 17,6ºC
chuva fraca
humidade : 82%
vento : 11km/h SSE
percipitação : 0,5mm


----------



## DaniFR (6 Dez 2012 às 13:48)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 9,4ºC

De momento, *12,6ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2012 às 14:17)

Mínima 7,9ºC

Agora 11,1ºC e chove

4,0mm acumulados desde as 0.00


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2012 às 14:37)

Por aqui a chuva até ao momento rendeu 8.2mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2012 às 15:39)

Por aqui um tempinho de sul pra ficar tudo bem húmido e peganhento.

13,4ºC e 97%.

Já levo 8,2 mm, é fininha mas intensa.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Dez 2012 às 15:46)

Aqui começou a chover fraco à cerca de 30min, e agora chove com mais intensidade. 

Temperatura actual: *11,5ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Dez 2012 às 16:15)

Chove fortemente a já uma hora sem parar com algum vento
Está mesmo um dia daqueles que gosto e bastante ameno


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2012 às 16:24)

15,8mm e sempre a somar.

Chuva moderada.
11mm/h


----------



## HotSpot (6 Dez 2012 às 16:26)

Sigo com 11 mm acumulados. Bela tarde de chuva.


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2012 às 16:32)

6,4mm acumulados e 11,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 16:58)

Boa tarde.

Sigo já com *21,7 mm* acumulados, e continua a contar! 

13,2ºC e 92% de humidade, com vento moderado de SO (225º). 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2012 às 17:11)

16,0 mm, o céu tá roto .

13,2ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 17:12)

Boas
Isto não a meio de parar de chover chove desde as 9h e tem estado a aumentar de força na ultima hora! 

Vou com 16,0mm até ao momento e chove de forma moderada, 16,0mm foi a chuva que caiu durante todo o dezembro de 2011 mês miserável esse...

Rajada máxima 51km/h

13,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2012 às 17:17)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Isto não a meio de parar de chover chove desde as 9h e tem estado a aumentar de força na ultima hora!
> 
> Vou com 16,0mm até ao momento e chove de forma moderada, 16,0mm foi a chuva que caiu durante todo o dezembro de 2011 mês miserável esse...
> ...



Nem vale a pena lembrar o ano passado 
Muita chuva, este Inverno está a ser muito bom. Desde as 09:30 ainda não parou de chover.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Dez 2012 às 17:20)

Rajada à pouco de 61,2 km/h 

15,2 mm e continua a encher o "penico"


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 17:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Rajada à pouco de 61,2 km/h
> 
> 15,2 mm e continua a encher o "penico"



Aqui foi 7 minutos antes 51km/h 

17,0mm


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Dez 2012 às 17:30)

Chuva torrencial e vento a aumentar é impossivel andar la fora hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 17:35)

Rajada máxima de *60,3 km/h*.

*29,3 mm*. Sempre a aumentar!


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2012 às 17:48)

Por aqui nem está muito vento, diria apenas moderado de SO, mas mantém-se o dilúvio. Pelas 17h45 sigo com *25,6mm*.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 18:00)

Vou com 20,4mm e chove e chove...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 18:03)

Boas

Máxima: *14,4ºC*

____________


Sigo com *13,4ºC*, vento moderado e aguaceiros moderados.


Até ao momento, a  precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *12 mm*


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2012 às 18:06)

Chove com intensidade.
Caneças com 27,6mm e 15mm/h.

Precipitação acumulada na última hora: (IM)






Precipitação acumulada pelas estações amadoras (WU), desde as 0h:


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2012 às 18:24)

27,2 mm, bem já não tinha tanta precipitação há algum tempo.

13,2ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 18:31)

Alcabideche, segue com *15 mm*.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 18:34)

Soma e segue vou com uma precipitação de 23,6mm e chove moderado ainda!

13,2ºC

POST Nº 9,000


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2012 às 18:35)

Boa tarde, dia tipicamente Outonal/Invernal desde as 9h que não pára de chover e desde as 17h sensivelmente que chove moderado/forte. Não tenho ideia de como estará a Cova da Piedade e Corroios dado que são zonas muito propícias a inundações. Temperatura nos 14,1ºC e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2012 às 18:39)

criz0r disse:


> Não tenho ideia de como estará a Cova da Piedade e Corroios dado que são zonas muito propícias a inundações.



Ora, eu ia mesmo agora postar... 

Claro que Corroios só podia e pode estar inundado, principalmente a EN-10 e a estrada da Casa do Povo, onde uma tampa de esgoto já levantou e fez com que vários carros passassem lá por cima até a tampa sair de vez, e ficar o buraco na estrada. Parece uma nascente  e alguns condutores já lá meteram a roda...  Foi uma sorte ninguém ter partido a suspensão do carro e nem ter havido nenhum acidente...

Bem hoje já apanhei uma bela molha... 

27,2 mm e continua. Nunca imaginei que hoje fosse cair tanta água...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 18:41)

Sigo com uns impressionantes *44,1 mm*. E continua a chover moderadamente.

13,6ºC, 29,5 km/h de OSO (248º), e 1013 hPa de pressão. 93% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 18:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Sigo com uns impressionantes *44,1 mm*. E continua a chover moderadamente.



 incrivel 

____________________________

Sigo com uns razoáveis,*16 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2012 às 18:54)

Pois Lightning calculei logo que com tanta chuva que tem caído que alguma destas zonas deveria já estar inundada, é sempre problemática a baixa de Corroios com o tráfego todo em horas de ponta mais o Metro etc. Continua a chover moderadamente por aqui.


----------



## Lousano (6 Dez 2012 às 18:56)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma manhã calma a tarde foi de muito vento e chuvisco.

Tmax: 13,6ºC

Tmin: 7,3ºC

Tactual: 12,6ºC

Precip: 1,5mm

Raj. Max. 73,9 km/h


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 18:58)

A precipitação deu um pulo desde o ultimo post para os 26,0mm e continua a chover moderadamente 12,8mm/h


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2012 às 19:05)

Precipitação também moderada e persistente por aqui, sigo com 24.2mm.


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Dez 2012 às 19:07)

Continua a chuva diluviana, e por agora já deve estar perto dos 50 mm.
Vários bombeiros já andam aqui pela cidade.


----------



## fsl (6 Dez 2012 às 19:09)

Nova-Oeiras vai com 31.2 mm e continua a cair, embora moderadamente...


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Dez 2012 às 19:14)

Por Loures registo 31.2 mm, *mais do que em todo o mês de Dezembro de 2011!*
pressão continua em queda continua... 1015hPa


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 19:14)

Novo algarismo das dezenas... *51,5 mm*. 

13,7ºC, 16,2 km/h de OSO (248º).


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 19:19)

Chuva bem mais forte agora já vou com 30,4mm já perto dos dois dias mais chuvosos do ano 

12,3ºC


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 19:20)

mas que bela tarde esta  aqui pela Moita sigo com 25,8mm e a marginal ja começa a ter muitos problemas de escoamento! e a maré está baixa... Será certamente por aqui o dia de maior pluviosidade desta época até agora..


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2012 às 19:23)

Bem isso tá mesmo bom para esses lados, já li que o relvado de Alvalade tá todo encharcado

Por cá 7.2mm acumulados


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2012 às 19:26)

Na zona baixa de Oeiras a Ribeira da Lage já esteve fora do leito, obrigando a cortar algumas ruas. Entretanto nos últimos minutos a altura da água baixou um pouco, permitindo a reabertura de algumas dessas ruas.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2012 às 19:26)

40,0 mm 

13,3ºC e 98%.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 19:31)

*33,2mm* chove forte neste momento


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2012 às 19:35)

Continua a chover com grande intensidade também por Almada, registo às 19h30 cerca de *36,2mm*. Há pouco o vento começou igualmente a soprar mais forte o que, com a fraca visibilidade dada a chuva intensa, transformam esta noite numa bem invernosa. Como diria o Mário Barros, o céu está roto!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 19:44)

Sigo com *18,1 mm*.
Neste momento , estão *13,8ºC *, aguaceiros e vento forte.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2012 às 19:47)

32,5 mm. Alguém deixou a torneira aberta.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 19:47)

Brutal este dia já vou nos 35,0mm a 0,8mm do dia de mais chuva este ano...

Temperatura em queda 11,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2012 às 19:49)

*41,2mm* em Caneças.

E 753,6mm desde 1 de Janeiro. O normal anual ronda os 900mm. Dado que o mês ainda vai no inicio, ainda é possível chegar lá.
Depois de um inverno tão seco, nunca pensei que se pudesse acabar o ano civil na média.

Vamos lá ver...

Entretanto a chuva teima em continuar.
17mm/h.


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 19:57)

NInguém diria que este último trimestre ia quase salvar a média anual  Por aqui vai aumentando bastante a intensidade da chuva 29mm e deve passar os 30mm! E lembro que por aqui dias de precipitação acima dos 30mm ocorre em media 3/4 vezes por ano! Muito bom...


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2012 às 19:58)

13,2mm na G.Coutinho na última hora.
12,5mm no Geofísico.

Na hora anterior, ambas com 9,5mm acumulados.


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 20:02)

Parece-me que o canalizador já vem a caminho e não deve demorar muito até as torneiras se fecharem  Mas por agora continua a largar muita água!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 20:05)

Mais um para as dezenas... *60,8 mm* até ao momento. 

13,8ºC, 23,4 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 20:06)

Aqui este é já o dia mais chuvoso até agora este ano com 37,4mm e ainda não parou apesar de já não faltar muito para parar.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

A Davis nunca viu tanta chuva na vida, acabei de passar o valor de 29 de Abril de 2011 em que tive 46,4 mm.

46,6 mm.


----------



## JAlves (6 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

O IM acabou de atualizar o aviso para *LARANJA* nos Distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal entre as 20h e as 03h.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 20:09)

Entretanto, parou de chover.

*18,5 mm* acumulados


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2012 às 20:10)

Laranja ?


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 20:12)

Não entendo esse aviso. a mim parece-me que daqui a meia hora mais coisa menos coisa vai parar de chover. e aviso laranja até as 3h não sei o que estão a ver que eu não vejo...


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2012 às 20:13)

Chuva quase torrencial e persistente desde há pouco, já tenho pequenas enxurradas na minha rua....


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 20:14)

JAlves disse:


> O IM acabou de atualizar o aviso para *LARANJA* nos Distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal entre as 20h e as 03h.



Não entendo porque entre esse período não espero nada de mais, o pior já passou!


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2012 às 20:20)

36.0mm acumulados até ao momento!


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2012 às 20:22)

Pois, até pode ser que o pior já tenha passado e o canalizador venha a caminho, mas por aqui também continua a chover copiosamente e por esta altura já registo *40,9mm*.


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 20:23)

se fizerem animação no radar reparam que ele não está muito fiável, há manhcas a aparecerem subitamente de uma actualização para outra. Será que vem mais...? :x


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Dez 2012 às 20:24)

Em Setúbal esteve um autêntico dia de inverno! Chuva fraca a moderada e continua.

Pelas 17h meti-me à estrada com destino a Évora e chovia mais intensamente.
Escusado será dizer que de Setúbal a Évora foram 1h:45m (Via Nacional, que pela AE era mandar dinheiro ao lixo com o que chovia), uma viagem entediante, não parou de chover um único segundo que fosse, e sentia muito o vento no carro em que circulava (Monovolume). 

Temperatura a oscilar entre os 9º e os 12º.


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 20:31)

*34mm* e continua moderada a forte..


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 20:34)

Tá difícil parar!! 40,2mm até agora e chove forte agora


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2012 às 20:43)

Por fim parou, 47,0 mm.

14,1ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## cactus (6 Dez 2012 às 20:46)

por aqui continua a chover como se não houvesse o amanhã


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2012 às 20:48)

Está a abrandar, mas ainda dá para acumular 42,4mm...


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 20:49)

A dar as ultimas mas ainda acumula e já lá vão 42,0mm

Inundações pela cidade pelos relatos da minha namorada


----------



## fsl (6 Dez 2012 às 20:55)

Em Nova-Oeiras houve uma pequena pausa, mas a chuva voltou e agora tem o rate de 10mm/hr


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 20:58)

Ou o radar está a subestimar ou então não sei!!  chove bem 43,8mm


----------



## fsl (6 Dez 2012 às 20:59)

Em Nova-Oeiras a Pressão continua a cair, vai nos 1013.3,  a direcçao do vento continua de Sul e a intensidade varia entre 20 e 30kms.


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2012 às 21:01)

Afinal regressou a chuva com intensidade, 43mm. Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas já andam por aí


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 21:01)

miguel disse:


> Ou o radar está a subestimar ou então não sei!!  chove bem 43,8mm



olhando pelo radar Setúbal vai continuar a ver chuva ainda por um bom bocado, ao contrario daqui que não me parece


----------



## fsl (6 Dez 2012 às 21:14)

Em Nova-Oeiras a chuva parou,  será a sério? Olhando para o Radar parece que sim..


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 21:14)

Por aqui, já não chove algum tempo.
A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *19 mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2012 às 21:14)

*Mau tempo em Lisboa provoca dezenas de inundações e trânsito caótico*


> O mau tempo ao fim da tarde provocou, esta quinta-feira, dezenas de inundações em Lisboa, acidentes rodoviários e engarrafamentos caóticos nas saídas da capital, disseram à agência Lusa fontes dos bombeiros e polícia.
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...tm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook&page=-1



*Reformado afinal tinha razão sobre sarjetas no Marquês*


> As chuvas mais intensas que estão a ocorrer em Lisboa revelaram, esta quinta-feira, que o reformado que interpelou o presidente da Câmara, António Costa, há três meses, aquando da inauguração do novo sistema de circulação rodoviária no Marquês de Pombal tinha razão: parte da rotunda transformou-se num enorme rio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2012 às 21:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Mau tempo em Lisboa provoca dezenas de inundações e trânsito caótico*
> 
> 
> *Reformado afinal tinha razão sobre sarjetas no Marquês*



Epah chato do Velho do Restelo!...hum afinal tinha razão Enfim...


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 21:30)

Por aqui o vento é quem manda agora, 30km/h média de 10m!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 21:34)

A precipitação abrandou consideravelmente. Ainda assim, sigo com *66,2 mm* acumulados.

37,4 km/h de O (270º), *14,7ºC* (actual máxima) e 93% de humidade, com 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 21:40)

Por aqui,sigo com *14,9ºC (actual máxima )*. 
O vento sopra forte, *45 km/h* de *OSO*.
O acumulado mantém-se nos *19 mm*.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 21:47)

Bem finalmente parou de chover por aqui o acumulado ficou nos 47,2...o segundo dia mais chuvoso dos últimos 3 anos aqui!!

14,3ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Dez 2012 às 21:51)

miguel disse:


> Bem finalmente parou de chover por aqui o acumulado ficou nos 47,2...o segundo dia mais chuvoso dos últimos 3 anos aqui!!



Miguel, 

por aqui choveu mais hoje do que no passado Dezembro + Janeiro + Fevereiro.

49,4mm hoje, pressão a cair a pique 1013,1. hPa , vento a fortalecer acima dos 8 m/s, temperatura subiu 1,5ºC em meia hora. 

LINDO 

textbook


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2012 às 21:54)

Por aqui continua a chover forte, aumentando de intensidade enquanto estou a escrever!

40.0mm acumulados com uma rajada máxima de 43km/h registada há instantes.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Dez 2012 às 21:56)

Por aqui a chuva parou ás 20:30h e foi bem mais "Suave"
O máximo RainRate que registei foi de 11.7 mm/h ás 19:40h, e o acumulado actual é de *10.7 mm*.
pressão nos 1015mb
Temperatura actual e máxima até agora é 13.6ºC.
Tmin 9.5ºC


----------



## dASk (6 Dez 2012 às 22:00)

Estão uns apreciáveis *14.8º* neste momento! está-se melhor na rua do que em casa


----------



## HotSpot (6 Dez 2012 às 22:04)

37,6 mm acumulados 

Já é o 9º dia mais chuvoso desde que tenho a estação (Out 2007)

O vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas a rondar os 60 km/h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2012 às 22:10)

Chove intensamente com vento por vezes forte.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2012 às 22:12)

Chuva torrencial há instantes! O rain rate atingiu os cerca de 120mm/h!
46.5mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Dez 2012 às 22:19)

Boa Noite

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.6ºC
Rajada Maxima: 38.9 km/h 


Temp actual 14.2ºC 22:15

Pressão: 1013.1Hpa 22:15
Intensidade do Vento: 24.5 km/h 22:15
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: WSW
Temperatura do vento: 11.8ºC 22:15
Humidade Relativa:94% 22:15
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 38.6 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:15
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 22:31)

Acabou de cair mais um forte aguaceiro passando o acumulado para os 50,6mm


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2012 às 22:39)

*47.0mm! *


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 22:44)

*51,0mm* isto é muita fruta!! 

14,7ºC a subir


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2012 às 22:48)

Belos acumulados 
__________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *14,5ºC*
Vento: *23 km/h de O*
Humidade: *99 %*
Precipitação acumulada: *19,3 mm*

________________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## zejorge (6 Dez 2012 às 23:02)

Boa noite

Por aqui tudo mais calmo, *15,4* acumulados, vento fraco de *E* e temperatura nos *11,1º*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2012 às 23:07)

Depois de horas de chuva contínua e intensa, com algum vento moderado/forte, já não pinga, céu parcialmente nublado, a limpar.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2012 às 23:34)

Gota a gota vai acumulando e assim já contabilizo hoje 51,6mm


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2012 às 23:39)

Já não chove. À partida vou terminar o dia com *67,2 mm* acumulados.

14,7ºC e 93% de humidade.


----------



## cactus (6 Dez 2012 às 23:42)

volta a chover novamente


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

Assim terminou o dia de ontem a nível de precipitação. Um dia histórico .


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 00:02)

Boas

Extremos de ontem:

*11,1ºC* / *14,9ºC*

A precipitação acumulada foi de *19,3 mmm*
______________________________________

*Neste momento, sigo com 14,4ºC, vento fraco e céu nublado*.

________________________________

Entretanto mais um noticia relacionada com a intempérie de hoje. 

http://www.ionline.pt/portugal/subi...etem-ainda-50-carros-junto-ao-jardim-oeiras-0
_____________



Mário Barros disse:


> Assim terminou o dia de ontem a nível de precipitação. Um dia histórico .



Aí nos arredores de Sintra foi sempre a somar, valor impressionante o teu,assim como o do  Gilmet .


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2012 às 00:38)

1,0mm depois da meia noite o dia de ontem acabou com 51,6mm


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2012 às 02:34)

Precipitação acumulada ontem em Lisboa: (IM)
67,0mm - G.Coutinho
61,5mm - Geofisico.

-----------------
Caneças  acumulou 60mm nas últimas 24h, sendo que 6mm  já caíram no dia de hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2012 às 03:06)

O dia fechou com 65,2 mm de precipitação acumulada.

Um dia de muita chuva e por vezes com bastante intensidade, que não teve interrupções desde o início da tarde e já havia caído antes, quer de madrugada, quer de manhã.


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2012 às 08:57)

Chuva a abrandar numa manhã que foi bastante pluviosa em Coimbra.

Algumas indicações úteis caso alguém necessite: Trânsito complicado no acesso a Coimbra pelo sul da Cidade devido a lençois de água na Quinta das Flores junto aos Sapadores. Também um grande lençol de água que está a provocar fila no sentido Portela - Av. Urbano Duarte, na rotunda sob a Ponte Rainha Santa.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2012 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 06-12-2012: *12,2ºC* / *14,9ºC*.

Ainda ontem, *68,2 mm* de precipitação.

---

Madrugada marcada ainda por alguns aguaceiros. Sigo agora com *4,0 mm* acumulados.

Mínima até ao momento de *13,7ºC* e actuais 15,2ºC. 93% de humidade e vento nulo.

1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Microburst (7 Dez 2012 às 11:13)

Bom dia 

A precipitação acumulada por Cacilhas até à meia-noite do dia de ontem foi de *51,4mm*. Já tenho musgo suficiente para todos os presépios. 

Durante a madrugada dois fortes aguaceiros renderam 4,2mm, agora o dia está "pastelão", muita humidade, neblina, vento fraco e vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2012 às 12:51)

Boas

De madrugada caíram dois bons aguaceiros que rendeu 5,4mm

A mínima foi de 13,4ºC

Agora estão 16,8ºc, 90%Hr, 1015,9hPa e vento fraco

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro fraco mais 0,2mm

Total deste evento de 24h *57,2mm*


----------



## DaniFR (7 Dez 2012 às 14:03)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *15,6ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. 

Mínima de 11ºC.


----------



## newlazer (7 Dez 2012 às 14:04)

temperatura atual no estoril : 18,2ºC
céu pouco nublado passando a muito nublado
humidade : 79%
vento : 3km/h ENE
ontem foi registado 12mm de percipitação durante a madrugada e restante dia


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 14:19)

Boas

Até ao momento, a máxima foi de uns excelentes *18,4ºC*

Entretanto o céu limpou bastante, e o vento começou a soprar do quadrante *Norte*, proporcionando assim uma descida da temperatura.Sigo com os actuais *15,9ºC*,vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.

A precipitação acumulada de hoje, encontra-se nos *1,3 mm*.

_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## squidward (7 Dez 2012 às 15:01)

Ontem foi um dia extremamente chuvoso, já tinha saudades de um dia assim

Hoje apenas céu Nublado, com a máxima ter batido nos *17.2ºC.*
A mínima ficou-se pelos *12.8ºC*

Agora estão *16.7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2012 às 15:40)

2,0 mm e calor, bom tempo pra andar de manga curta.

Vento fraco de NW/N.


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2012 às 17:05)

Por cá 13,0ºC

7,2mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 17:27)

Boa tarde

Dia bastante ameno em *Alcabideche*, dado que a temperatura máxima registada foi de *18,4ºC*. Até ao momento, a precipitação acumulada é de *1,3 mm*,esse valor resulta da ocorrência de dois aguaceiros(fracos) durante a madrugada.
_______________________________

Neste momento, sigo com *14,2ºC*, vento fraco de *Nordeste*, céu nublado e *85 %* de humidade relativa.
_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2012 às 18:59)

Precipitação acumulada ontem: *47.0mm*
Precipitação acumulada hoje: *4.0mm*
Precipitação mensal: 52.2mm.


----------



## newlazer (7 Dez 2012 às 19:48)

temperatura atual no estoril : 16,6ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 85%
vento : 7km/h NE


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 20:33)

Temperatura actual: *13,5ºC*


____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2012 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Depois de inicio de manhã com curtos aguaceiros e madrugada ventosa, a tarde já teve boas abertas.

Tmax: 18,9ºC 

Tmin: 9,5ºC (Tactual)

Precip: 2,0mm


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2012 às 22:35)

Boas noites


Por aqui, o céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento sopra muito fraco ( *4 km/h* ). 
Sigo com *11,5ºC*.



____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## newlazer (7 Dez 2012 às 23:54)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,3ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 90%
vento : 5km/h NO


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *6,9ºC*, nevoeiro e vento fraco/nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 6,5ºC
Máxima: 16,8ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Dez 2012 às 00:32)

Boa noite.

*Dados de ontem.*
TMax  17.1ºC
Tmin   10.7ºC
acumulado  2.5 mm

temperatura actual  11.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 00:37)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 18,4ºC
_____________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *11,1ºC*
Vento: *12 km/h de N*
Humidade: *91 %*

__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2012 às 01:13)

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 07-12-2012: *11,6ºC* / *16,4ºC*.

Ainda ontem, *4,0 mm* de precipitação.

---

De momento sigo com 11,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte. 1020 hPa de pressão e 91% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 01:24)

Por aqui, o vento começou a soprar moderado ( *28 km/h*), temperatura a subir.
Sigo com *12,1ºC* 

__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 10:11)

Boas

_*06 de Dezembro, Quinta-Feira*_:

Céu muito nublado, chuviscos durante o dia que passaram a períodos de chuva a partir do início da noite. Vento fraco/moderado de NW, soprando por vezes FORTE a partir do final da tarde.

Máx: 12.1ºC
Mín: 9.3ºC

Precipitação: 16.9mm

_*Ontem, 07 de Dezembro*_:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado, ocorrência de períodos de chuva ao início da madrugada e vento moderado de NW.

Máx: 15.3ºC
Mín: 11.3ºC

Precipitação: 4.2mm


_*Sigo*_ com nevoeiro, já a dissipar-se, vento nulo e 9.9ºC (mínima de 9.1ºC).

Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 11:33)

Boas

Mínima de hoje: *10,7ºC*

______________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *13,7ºC*
Vento: *6,6km/h de Sul*
Humidade: *80 %*

__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2012 às 12:09)

Ainda com 10,6 ºC e 95 % de humidade.

Nevoeiro um pouco denso.

Mínima de 9,2 ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2012 às 12:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 2,9ºC.

Neste momento estão *10,5ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2012 às 12:43)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *11,2ºC*.

De momento, 15,4ºC com céu pouco nublado. Ainda 84% e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 12:56)

Parece  que a Serra de Sintra desapareceu. Luis de Matos??
Inicio de tarde com muito nevoeiro.

Alcabideche segue com uns amenos, *15,3ºC*,o vento sopra fraco e a humidade relativa encontra-se nos* 90%*.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2012 às 13:01)

Nevoeirada


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 13:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nevoeirada



Imagem brutal  
Podes me arranjar o link ?

______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2012 às 13:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Imagem brutal
> Podes me arranjar o link ?



http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 13:21)

DaniFR disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Mínima de 2,9ºC.
> 
> Neste momento estão *10,5ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco.



Bela mínima, comparativamente ás estações do IM, de Coimbra

Em que zona da cidade te localizas?

---------------------------------------------------

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e 13.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2012 às 13:24)

Muito nevoeiro aqui à volta, mas sol por cima. 15,2ºC. 

80% de humidade e 1022 hPa. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2012 às 13:42)

Boas

Mínima de 8,0ºC

Agora 11,9ºc nevoeiro a se instalar de novo humidade de 91% e vento nulo


----------



## newlazer (8 Dez 2012 às 13:51)

temperatura atual no estoril : 19,2ºC
nevoeiro
humidade : 82%
vento : 7km/h ENE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2012 às 13:53)

newlazer disse:


> temperatura atual no estoril : 19,2ºC
> nevoeiro
> humidade : 82%
> vento : 7km/h ENE



Cuidado com a radiação difusa, essa temperatura não é possível nesta altura, com nevoeiro.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2012 às 14:26)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bela mínima, comparativamente ás estações do IM, de Coimbra
> 
> Em que zona da cidade te localizas?


Estou nos arredores da cidade de Coimbra, freguesia de Antanhol, num vale onde é frequente a ocorrência de inversões térmicas.

Temperatura actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 15:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01



Obrigado Mário




Daniel Vilão disse:


> Cuidado com a radiação difusa, essa temperatura não é possível nesta altura, com nevoeiro.



Por acaso,já tinha reparado nos valores de temperatura bastante elevados.Morando nesta zona, e conhecendo bem as diferenças térmicas entre *Alcabideche* e *Estoril*,acho estranho  a zona do *Estoril* ter temperaturas *4/5ºC* superiores a *Alcabideche*.Algo se passará. 

________________________________

Sigo com *13,8ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.



______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 17:16)

Temperatura máxima: *16,2ºC*
_______________

Sigo com *10,8ºC*, céu limpo,vento fraco e *91 %* de humidade.


______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Dez 2012 às 17:38)

Está a ficar bem frescote, vai ser uma noite bem fria e húmida parece-me!


----------



## squidward (8 Dez 2012 às 19:15)

máxima: *16.8ºC*
minima: *9.1ºC*

actual: *11.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 19:27)

A noite segue fresca e húmida, estão *9,8ºC*,céu limpo,vento fraco e *94%* de humidade.


______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## newlazer (8 Dez 2012 às 19:58)

temperatura atual no estoril : 11,2ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 78%


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2012 às 21:35)

Boa noite.

A temperatura tem estado a descer a bom ritmo e já vai em *4,7ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Máxima: 14,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2012 às 22:01)

Vento nulo e 9,3ºC de temperatura.

90% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *15,9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 22:24)

Temperatura actual: *8,7ºC*

______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2012 às 22:59)

Boas

Minima de 8ºc e máxima de 14,7ºC dia muito humido

Agora estão 9,8ºC, 96%Hr, 1025,7hPa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2012 às 23:41)

Em Alcabideche, a temperatura tem oscilado ao sabor do vento. 
Já andou nos *8,4ºC* , neste momento encontra-se nos *9,5ºC*.


______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2012 às 00:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em Alcabideche, a temperatura tem oscilado ao sabor do vento.
> Já andou nos *8,4ºC* , neste momento encontra-se nos *9,5ºC*.



sinal de chuva...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 00:20)

cactus disse:


> sinal de chuva...



Chuva? ela anda longe
É mais sinal que o vento é chato, e com isso estraga sempre as mínimas aqui na zona onde resido.
Raramente tenho vento nulo, é impressionante.
__________________

Sigo com *9,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2012 às 00:44)

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 08-12-2012: *8,6ºC* / *15,9ºC*.

---

Também por aqui a temperatura baila ao sabor do vento. *8,4ºC* actuais.

90% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 00:55)

_*08 de Dezembro, Sábado*_:

Nevoeiro, que se dissipou ao final da manhã. Céu praticamente limpo durante o resto do dia. Vento fraco.

Máx: 14.2ºC
Mín: 8.3ºC (á cerca de 2 horas)

_*Sigo*_ com céu limpo, vento moderado do quadrante leste (que está a impedir a inversão térmica) e 8.9ºC.

Bom Domingo


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2012 às 00:58)

7.6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Blooder.PT (9 Dez 2012 às 01:02)

Nevoeiro cerradissimo na amora  e 7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 01:03)

Dados referentes ás 0horas de hoje.

Temperaturas interessantes em locais propícios á ocorrência de inversões térmicas. 
Alvega a liderar com uns gélidos *3,3ºC*.








______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2012 às 01:07)

Chegou o vento! Bastaram 3km/h de NW para a temperatura subir aos 8.1ºC... Assim não vai lá bah....


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2012 às 01:59)

9.2ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 02:04)

Despeco-me com uns 8,8ºC 


______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## squidward (9 Dez 2012 às 02:43)

por aqui sigo com *6.6ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Dez 2012 às 10:04)

Ontem:
TMax 17.1ºC
Tmin  5.1ºC
______________

agora estou com 8.5ªC.
A mínima  de madrugada foi de 2.4ºC . 
Nos campos do Lis  houve formação de geada.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 11:01)

WHORTAS disse:


> Ontem:
> TMax 17.1ºC
> Tmin  5.1ºC



A tua *mínima* de ontem  (registada ao final do dia), foi a minha de _*hoje*_ (registada ao início da manhã), 5.1ºC .


Sigo com céu ensolarado e parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante leste e 9.6ºC.

Um bom dia


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2012 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

A mínima desta noite foi de 4,9ºC, registada pouco depois das 00h, a partir daí o aumento da intensidade do vento fez subir a temperatura e impediu um mínima mais baixa.

Agora, sigo com *8,9ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 11:42)

Bom dia

Minima de hoje: *7,5ºC*

__________________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *12,7ºC*
Vento: *17 km/h de Este*
Humidade: *60 %*

______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2012 às 12:19)

Bom dia.

Vento a fazer o seu trabalho durante a madrugada, e mínima de *8,1ºC*.

De momento, 13,1ºC com vento nulo e céu maioritariamente encoberto por Cirrostratus.

80% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2012 às 13:26)

Gilmet disse:


> Vento a fazer o seu trabalho durante a madrugada, e mínima de *8,1ºC*.



Mínima de 7,3ºC, uma raridade ter menos que tu .

De momento 11,4ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2012 às 13:31)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 6,2ºC

Noite de muita humidade e nevoeiros acumulou 0,4mm durante a madrugada

Agora estão 14,2ºC, 76%Hr, 1025,2hPa e vento nulo


----------



## newlazer (9 Dez 2012 às 13:44)

temperatura atual no estoril : 17,7ºC
céu encoberto
humidade : 76%
vento : 8km/h L


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2012 às 16:21)

Máxima de *14,6ºC*.

Por agora já desce, com 13,1ºC e 73% de humidade.

Vento fraco de ENE (68º), e 1022 hPa de pressão.

Cirrus variados.


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2012 às 16:38)

Mínima: *4.3ºC*
Máxima: *14.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 16:53)

Boas tardes

Por aqui mais uma tarde amena, a máxima de hoje chegou aos *16,2ºC*.

_______________

Neste momento estão *12,6ºC*,vento fraco de *Este*,céu encoberto e *70%* humidade.


______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## JoCa (9 Dez 2012 às 17:03)

Boa tarde a todos!
Neste momento na Cruz de Pau, Seixal estão 10,7ºC. Parcialmente nublado nuvens altas. Peço desculpa mas em relação ao Estoril 17,7ºC ??? Acho muito para esta altura do ano e nas condições atmosféricas actuais!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 17:29)

JoCa disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> Neste momento na Cruz de Pau, Seixal estão 10,7ºC. Parcialmente nublado nuvens altas. Peço desculpa mas em relação ao Estoril 17,7ºC ??? Acho muito para esta altura do ano e nas condições atmosféricas actuais!



Concordo, já tinha reparado nisso inúmeras vezes, temperaturas diurnas/nocturnas excessivamente elevadas.
Ainda ontem o Daniel Vilão fez um reparo idêntico.

__________________________

Por aqui vai arrefecendo a um bom ritmo, sigo com *10,9ºC* e vento fraco.


______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## newlazer (9 Dez 2012 às 17:56)

temperatura atual no estoril : 13,5ºC
céu limpo
humidade : 69%
vento : 3km/h ENE


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2012 às 18:12)

Por aqui as noites/madrugadas têm sido frias nos últimos dias, mas de dia ao Sol até tá quentito, hoje está a ir pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 18:16)

newlazer disse:


> temperatura atual no estoril : 13,5ºC
> céu limpo
> humidade : 69%
> vento : 3km/h ENE



 e continua!

*newlazer* não chegues ao ponto, a que o *meteoalentejo* chegou, tem atenção aos avisos feitos acima, revê as condições de instalação do teu sensor de temperatura, e posta fotos para te ajudarmos, se for preciso

-----------------------------------------------------

Sigo com céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de E e 10.0ºC (máxima de 12.2ºC).

Bom resto de Domingo


----------



## JoCa (9 Dez 2012 às 18:42)

Neste momento temperatura a baixar, 9,2ºC. Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco. De facto algo de errado deve estar a acontecer com o sensor de temperatura do newlazer Estoril. Deverá rever o mesmo para uma melhor leitura!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 19:05)

Bem, desisto de fazer mais comentários acerca das temperaturas que o *Newlazer* publica,visto que este ignora-nos. Que continue a publicar valores surreais.
________________

Sigo com *10,3ºC*, o vento já sopra moderado do quadrante *Este*.


______________________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2012 às 19:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, desisto de fazer mais comentários acerca das temperaturas que o *Newlazer* publica,visto que este ignora-nos. Que continue a publicar valores surreais.
> Deixa-lá ele se calhar só posta mesmo , e nem lê o forum....


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2012 às 20:17)

newlazer disse:


> temperatura atual no estoril : 17,7ºC



Portanto, às 13h44 tinha quase 18ºC no Estoril... se não for pedir muito, sugiro-lhe que poste _neste tópico_ as condições em que está instalada a estação cujos dados de temperatura são aqui postados por si, caso continue a postar esses dados absurdos, serão desconsiderados.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 22:00)

Boas noites

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco nublado*
Temperatura: *9,8ºC*
Vento: *11 km/h de ENE*
Humidade: *82 %*

__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2012 às 22:07)

Boa noite 

_*Domingo*_ nublado, por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante leste.

Máx: 12.2ºC
Mín: 5.1ºC


Sigo com céu nublado por nuvens altas , vento fraco de E e 9.2ºC .

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2012 às 22:07)

Vento e mais vento, e 10,9ºC de temperatura.

75% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2012 às 22:09)

Extremos de hoje:

7,6 ºC / 13,5 ºC

0,2 mm

---

A tarde, tal como ontem, foi bastante húmida, algum nevoeiro ao início da mesma, e a temperatura muito dificilmente chegou à casa dos 13 ºC, tendo sido apenas num período relativamente curto de tempo.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2012 às 22:33)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *4,2ºC*, mínima do dia, céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Máxima: *12,6ºC*


----------



## JoCa (9 Dez 2012 às 22:40)

Bem por aqui a temperatura estabilizou. Oscila entre os 9,2ºc e os 9,5ºc. Julgo que por este andar não deverá baixar muito mais. Ontem a noite esteve bem mais fria! A esta hora já marcava 6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

Temperatura actual : *9,0ºC*

__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2012 às 00:48)

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 09-12-2012: *8,1ºC* / *14,6ºC*.

---

9,5ºC actuais, numa descida custosa. 76% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2012 às 01:06)

Boas

Por aqui em Alcabideche, o vento sopra a *11 km/h*, ainda assim a temperatura tem vindo a descer (muito lentamente).
Sigo com *8,4ºC*.

Dá-me muito mais gozo,fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha,Mafra.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2012 às 07:31)

Céu encoberto por núvens baixas, e 8,2ºC actuais, depois de mínima de *8,1ºC*.

Vento fraco/nulo e 81% de humidade, com 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Dez 2012 às 09:46)

Bom dia.
Após um fim de semana pelo baixo Alentejo, regresso à base.
Tive um excelente fim de semana, tempo agradável com as temperaturas a ficarem pelos 1.8ºc de mínima e os 15.1ºc de máxima, ambas registadas no domingo.
Aqui por perto de corroios registei esta noite uma mínima de 7.9ºc
Abc


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2012 às 11:41)

Boas

Minima de hoje : *7,8ºC*

_____________

Sigo com *12,3ºC* e vento fraco.







__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## newlazer (10 Dez 2012 às 13:48)

temperatura atual no estoril : 17,3ºC
céu praticamente limpo
humidade : 68%
vento : 2km/h L


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2012 às 15:27)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *11,8ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima: *3,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2012 às 17:01)

newlazer disse:


> temperatura atual no estoril : 17,3ºC






__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2012 às 17:23)

Boa tarde.

Máxima de *15,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 13,0ºC, a descer a um ritmo jeitoso, com vento fraco do quadrante Norte.

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e alguma névoa, com 73% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## JoCa (10 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

Céu pouco nublado. Neste  momento 10,6ºC, Cruz de Pau. Surpreende-me cada vez mais a temperatura medida no Estoril, 17,3? Será algum micro-clima na zona que produza efeito-estufa?


----------



## kelinha (10 Dez 2012 às 17:40)

jonas_87 disse:


>



É quase verão no Estoril!!


----------



## JoCa (10 Dez 2012 às 18:23)

Temperatura a descer! Noite um pouco mais fria que ontem! Neste momento 10,2ºC. Quanto ao Estoril o nosso amigo poderá estar a medir a temperatura interior ao invés da exterior. Aí sim, aceito perfeitamente. Por exemplo a minha sala marca actualmente 15,6ºC. Será isso?


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Dez 2012 às 19:17)

Hoje a temperatura caí a pique, já estão 7ºC e 85%!!


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2012 às 19:30)

*DADOS ONTEM DIA 09/12/12*
TMAX  14.1ºC
TMIN    2.4ºC
-------------------
*HOJE:*
Dia relativamente fresco com o sol escondido atrás das nuvens.
TMAX  14.3ºC
TMIN    3.6ºC

Temperatura actual :  6.8ºC e a descer. Vento nulo desde as 18:00


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2012 às 19:46)

JoCa disse:


> Quanto ao Estoril o nosso amigo poderá estar a medir a temperatura interior ao invés da exterior. Aí sim, aceito perfeitamente. Por exemplo a minha sala marca actualmente 15,6ºC. Será isso?



Não creio, isso seria uma falha inacreditável.Uma coisa é certa, morando a 2,5 kms do Estoril, sei perfeitamente que os valores que ele publica estão errados.Hoje  em Alcabideche,tive uma maxima de *14,9ºC*,como é que ele tem *17,3ºC* ? (antes das 14horas).Absurdo no mínimo...

_________________________

A noite segue fresca, estão *9,3ºC* e vento sopra fraco.


__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2012 às 19:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não creio, isso seria uma falha inacreditável.Uma coisa é certa, morando a 2,5 kms do Estoril, sei perfeitamente que os valores que ele publica estão errados.Hoje  em Alcabideche,tive uma maxima de *14,9ºC*,como é que ele tem *17,3ºC* ? (antes das 14horas).Absurdo no mínimo...



Como já foi dito há 2 dias, o problema deverá ser o facto de o sensor poder estar exposto a radiação difusa.


----------



## JoCa (10 Dez 2012 às 19:58)

Vai baixando a temperatura. Marca agora 8,3ºC e tendência para uma noite mais fria em relação à de ontem.


----------



## Blooder.PT (10 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

JoCa disse:


> Vai baixando a temperatura. Marca agora 8,3ºC e tendência para uma noite mais fria em relação à de ontem.



Aqui na amora tao 9ºC ta mais quentinho


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2012 às 20:09)

Cheguei agora aos 9,9ºC, com vento a manter-se muito fraco/nulo.

83% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2012 às 20:30)

10,3ºC e vento nulo.

Tempinho da (completar ao vosso critério, que ao meu não posso colocar aqui).


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2012 às 20:35)

Boa noite.

Neste momento, sigo já com *4ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo. A mínima do dia (*3,7ºC*) ainda deverá se batida até às 00h, e se o vento não aparecer será uma noite bem fria. 

Máxima: *11,8ºC*


----------



## cactus (10 Dez 2012 às 21:22)

aqui estão ainda 11ºC , quase parece o Estoril


----------



## squidward (10 Dez 2012 às 22:22)

sigo com *8.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2012 às 22:28)

Temperatura actual: *9,1ºC*

__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## JoCa (10 Dez 2012 às 23:09)

Neste momento já vai em 7,3ºC e uma ligeira neblina.


----------



## kelinha (10 Dez 2012 às 23:55)

Segundo o IM, 3,5ºC em Coimbra. Está um gelo, estive numa esplanada a ver o SCP x SLB e fiquei completamente enregelada!


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2012 às 23:56)

WHORTAS disse:


> *DADOS ONTEM DIA 09/12/12*
> TMAX  14.1ºC
> TMIN    2.4ºC
> -------------------
> ...



A TMIN de hoje de manha' foi-se.
Nova minima e temperatura actual de  3.3°C
Neblina 
 Vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (11 Dez 2012 às 00:07)

7.9ºC por aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Temperatura actual: *2ºC* 
O vento mantém-se nulo.

Extremos de ontem (dia 10): 
Mínima: *2,2ºC*
Máxima: *11,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 00:13)

Boas noites

Por aqui, a temperatura já andou nos *7,7ºC*.
Contudo,nos últimos minutos o vento aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura subiu para os actuais *8,6ºC*.Enfim, o vento é que manda e o resto é conversa.


__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2012 às 00:43)

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 10-12-2012: *8,1ºC* / *15,9ºC*.

---

Tem soprado algum vento, para variar. 8,8ºC actuais.

83% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 01:01)

O vento lá acalmou (por enquanto), e a temperatura desceu para os actuais *7.0ºC*, a madrugada começa a ficar fria.

__________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2012 às 08:01)

De momento com 6,8 ºC e vento nulo.

Pode ser que ainda desça um pouco mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 09:49)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *7,0ºC*

Temperatura actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2012 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,6ºC e 87% de humidade. 14,8 km/h de NNE (22º) e 1019 hPa de pressão.

Céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Cirrostratus.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2012 às 12:39)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *1,5ºC*. 

Agora, sigo com *7,6ºC*, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## JoCa (11 Dez 2012 às 13:39)

Neste momento algumas nuvens altas e temperatura nos 11,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 13:40)

Boas tardes

Sigo com *15,0ºC* (máxima actual),muitas nuvens,vento fraco de Norte e *73 %* de humidade relativa.

_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## newlazer (11 Dez 2012 às 13:51)

temperatura atual no estoril : 17ºC
céu encoberto
humidade : 68%
vento : 5km/h ENE


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 13:55)

O vento (sopra a 17 km/h de Norte) aumentou de intensidade,e com isso a temperatura desceu para os actuais *14,2ºC*.

Temperatura máxima (ate ao momento): *15,1ºC*

_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## lsalvador (11 Dez 2012 às 14:34)

Por Tomar e ate ao momento


TEMPERATURA
Actual	12.8  °C
Aparente	12 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-0.6 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-0.6 °C
Max : 13.9 °C (13:19 UTC)	Min : -1.1 °C (07:37 UTC)


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2012 às 14:58)

temp. actual: *14.7ºC*

mínima de *5.3ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2012 às 16:10)

Por aqui, a máxima foi de apenas *9ºC*, agora a temperatura já vai descendo lentamente, estão *8,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 16:42)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima : *15,1ºC*  (*+ 0,2ºC* que a temperatura máxima de ontem)

__________________________

Por aqui, este final da tarde já segue fresco, estão *11,6ºC*,céu encoberto e vento fraco.

_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## JoCa (11 Dez 2012 às 16:55)

Temperatura a cair neste momento! Vai nos 10,2ºC. Aqui a máxima não passou dos 12,8ºC. Poderá ser uma noite bem mais fria que as útimas duas. Admiro os 17ºC eternos do Estoril!


----------



## F_R (11 Dez 2012 às 17:16)

Mínima 1,3ºC
Máxima 11,6ºC

Agora 10,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 17:26)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo a um belo ritmo, fruto  do vento fraco ( *3km/h*) que se faz sentir ,( finalmente!) que assim continue. 
Sigo com *10,1ºC*.


_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2012 às 19:24)

A noite promete ser fresca! Em Queluz já se caiu para 1 dígito! 9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 19:57)

Alcabideche, segue com *8,3ºC*.

_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## newlazer (11 Dez 2012 às 19:59)

temperatura atual no estoril : 10,9ºc
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 72%
vento : 2km/h NNE


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2012 às 20:29)

Finalmente um início de noite mais próprio. Vento nulo e *8,8ºC* actuais. 

Máxima de *14,1ºC*.

74% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Dez 2012 às 20:36)

Por aqui já estão 6ºC e com 87% de humidade e finalmente vento nulo!!
A lareira já vai sabendo bem por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2012 às 20:40)

9,7ºC e vento nulo.

Alguma nuvens altas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 20:45)

A noite começa a ficar fresca , sigo com *7,7ºC*.


_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## JoCa (11 Dez 2012 às 21:05)

Noite bem mais fria! Neste momento marca 6,6ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2012 às 21:52)

Temperatura actual: *5,5ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 1,5ºC
Máxima: 9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 21:55)

Temperatura: *6,8ºC* 
Vento: *7 km/h de Nordeste*
Humidade: *78%*


_____________________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Geiras (11 Dez 2012 às 22:02)

Temperatura nos *5.0ºC*! Bastante frio para esta hora!


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Dez 2012 às 22:13)

HOJE
TMax  13.8ºC
Tmin    0.8ºC

Condições actuais:
Vento nulo desde as 17:10h
temperatura actual  5.4ºC

Ontem a esta hora registava a temperatura de  4.2ºC . Não se prevê uma mínima inferior á de hoje...


----------



## JoCa (11 Dez 2012 às 22:39)

A descer! Vai nos 5,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (11 Dez 2012 às 22:42)

Em Abrantes marca 6,3ºC

Em zonas mais baixas já apanhei 4,5ºC


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2012 às 22:59)

Boa noite, por aqui tudo calmo com o frio já a entrar em força e sem nuvens. Vento nulo e temperatura nos 9,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 23:06)

Por aqui em Alcabideche, a noite segue fria e húmida, estão *6,3ºC*, e  o vento sopra muito fraco,felizmente!
Possivelmente será registada uma nova mínima,vamos ver.
_____________________________

A estação amadora de *Bucelas*, está com *1ºC*. 
Acredito que o *Vale da Mangancha* terá neste momento, valores muito idênticos de temperatura. 
___________________

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2012 às 23:07)

A bater consecutivamente a mínima registada esta manhã, sigo com *7,3ºC* actuais. 

78% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão. Vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2012 às 23:48)

Que diacho tão 7,8ºC, antes todas as noites fossem assim


----------



## newlazer (11 Dez 2012 às 23:56)

temperatura atual no estoril : 11,3ºC
céu praticamente limpo
humidade : 73%
vento : 1km/h N
a temperatura ta amena mas a sencação é de 8ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

_*Ontem, Segunda-Feira, 10 de Dezembro*_:

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e alternando com boas abertas. Vento fraco.

Máx: 13.6ºC
Mín: 5.9ºC


_*Hoje, terça-feira*_ fresca, com céu pouco nublado ao início da manhã, apresentando-se muito nublado por nuvens altas durante o resto do dia.

Máx: 12.4ºC
Mín: 4.0ºC

Sigo, já, com céu praticamente limpo, neblina nos vales, embora por aqui o vento sopre fraco, o que fez estagnar a temperatura nos 7.2ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2012 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui em Alcabideche, a noite segue fria e húmida, estão *6,3ºC*, e  o vento sopra muito fraco,felizmente!
> Possivelmente será registada uma nova mínima,vamos ver.





Gilmet disse:


> A bater consecutivamente a mínima registada esta manhã, sigo com *7,3ºC* actuais.
> 
> 78% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão. Vento nulo.


Estou a ver que o vento hoje mudou-se para esta zona. 

Aqui, o vento fraco a moderado está a impedir a descida da temperatura, que se mantém estável nos *5,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2012 às 00:09)

DaniFR disse:


> Estou a ver que o vento hoje mudou-se para esta zona.



No fundo vai sendo uma questão de sorte; varia muito de local para local. E aqui também não está totalmente nulo, mas é fraco demais para causar impacto significativo. 

Inicio este 12-12-12 com *6,8ºC* e 79% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2012 às 00:12)

DaniFR disse:


> Estou a ver que o vento hoje mudou-se para esta zona.
> 
> Aqui, o vento fraco a moderado está a impedir a descida da temperatura, que se mantém estável nos *5,5ºC*.



Os vales habituam mal uma pessoa  até estranhamos a presença do vento, mas pronto de vez enquando acontece, não ha nada a fazer  Pode ser que o vento acalme, e a inversão térmica reapareca, embora com muito menos força dada essa interrupção,graças ao maldito vento.

_______________


Neste momento, *6,1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2012 às 00:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os vales habituam mal uma pessoa  até estranhamos a presença do vento, mas pronto de vez enquando acontece, não ha nada a fazer  Pode ser que o vento acalme, e a inversão térmica reapareca, embora com muito menos força dada essa interrupção,graças ao maldito vento.


Até achei piada à situação... vocês com pouco vento e eu com o vento a estragar-me a mínima, está ser oposto do que acontece habitualmente.


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Dez 2012 às 00:49)

Amanhã acham que vale a pena acordar cedo para ver geada pelos campos da zona??


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2012 às 00:50)

DaniFR disse:


> Até achei piada à situação... vocês com pouco vento e eu com o vento a estragar-me a mínima, está ser oposto do que acontece habitualmente.



Pois , e nós bem sabemos que nos vales uma simples brisa causa muito mais mossa na temperatura do que em outro sitio. 

____________________




Rainstorm disse:


> Amanhã acham que vale a pena acordar cedo para ver geada pelos campos da zona??



Na minha opinião penso que sim, está frio para isso,não há vento, e está uma boa humidade. Arrisca!
Os locais abrigados/covas, e encostas expostas a norte acredito que tenham geada.

______________

*5,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2012 às 01:15)

Despeço-me com uns belos *5,6ºC*,vamos la ver até onde vai a mínima.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2012 às 01:32)

*6,3ºC*, agora estáveis.

80% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## JoCa (12 Dez 2012 às 07:12)

Parece que aqui a mínima é neste momento atingida, 4,1ºC. Não parece que desca muito mais. Amanhece com céu nublado e boas abertas.


----------



## JoCa (12 Dez 2012 às 07:14)

Parece não descer muito mais, neste momento 4,2ºC. Amanhece com céu nublado e boas abertas.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2012 às 07:37)

Bom dia

A temperatura mínima ficou nos *5,4ºC*,a nebulosidade e o vento estragaram a minima .
__________________________

Temperatura actual: *6,8ºC *


----------



## dASk (12 Dez 2012 às 09:10)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Moita a mínima foi de *4º*. Por agora o frio ainda se conserva, estão 4,7º


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2012 às 10:21)

Mínima de 6,6ºC, neste momento tou com 6,7ºC, muito bom .

Ventinho fraco de NE a fornecer o ar frio.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2012 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *6,0ºC*. 

Ainda fresquinho por agora, com 9,1ºC actuais e 76% de humidade.

Vento fraco/nulo e 1015 hPa de pressão. 

Céu muito nublado, essencialmente por nuvens altas.


----------



## kelinha (12 Dez 2012 às 11:15)

Bom dia. 
Por Coimbra estão 6ºC e 75% de humidade.
Vento praticamente inexistente, e nublado.

PS: Ao andar na rua até pensei que estava mais frio, deve ser por o sol estar escondido hoje, não sei, mas senti um frio terrível!


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2012 às 11:22)

kelinha disse:


> Bom dia.
> Por Coimbra estão 6ºC e 75% de humidade.
> Vento praticamente inexistente, e nublado.
> 
> PS: Ao andar na rua até pensei que estava mais frio, deve ser por o sol estar escondido hoje, não sei, mas senti um frio terrível!



Sem dúvida, mas diria que ontem estava pior, fruto em parte de um vento gélido que se levantou ao longo da manhã...


----------



## JoCa (12 Dez 2012 às 13:19)

Bem, aqui o tempo frio continua com 8,4ºC a esta hora!


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2012 às 13:37)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *3,4ºC*.

Neste momento estão *10,7ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## newlazer (12 Dez 2012 às 13:38)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,9ºC
céu com alguma nebulosidade
humidade : 68%
vento : 1km/h N


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2012 às 13:56)

12,5ºC e 70% de humidade.

Vento fraco, de quadrante variável, e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2012 às 15:52)

Boas.
Hoje registei uma mínima de 6,6ºc e à uma hora atrás durante o almoço registava 10.4ºc com uma máxima de 10.7ºc cerca de 20 minutos antes.
Realmente está um dia agradável  , mas menos uns 10 graus era bem melhor..


----------



## JoCa (12 Dez 2012 às 16:01)

Registo neste momento 9,5ºC. De facto a esta hora já não deve subir mais. A máxima registada não passou dos 11,4ºC.


----------



## rozzo (12 Dez 2012 às 16:32)

JoCa disse:


> Registo neste momento 9,5ºC. De facto a esta hora já não deve subir mais. A máxima registada não passou dos 11,4ºC.



Por Lisboa também máxima (até agora) de 10/11º. Bastante baixa! 

Todavia não é completamente de descartar que ainda antes de começar 5ª-feira o vento rode para o quadrante Sul no pré-frontal, e se possa bater a máxima do dia.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2012 às 18:09)

Boas

Mínima esta noite de *5,3ºC* e 4,7ºC junto ao solo

Máxima de 12,8ºC

Rajada máxima de apenas 11km/h

Agora estão 10,2ºC, 87%Hr, 1016,0hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Dez 2012 às 18:17)

Céu já muito nublado e frio, vamos ver se ele se mantêm ou é varrido completamente neste pré-frontal


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2012 às 18:18)

Máxima esplêndida de 12,2ºC.

De momento 10,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## JoCa (12 Dez 2012 às 18:18)

Vai descendo, 7,2ºC neste momento. Céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2012 às 19:07)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje: *5,4ºC* / *13,3ºC* 

__________________________________

Dia bastante frio em Lisboa (Campo Grande).
___________________________________

Neste momento,sigo com *10,3ºC*,vento fraco e céu nublado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2012 às 19:33)

E o fresco foi-se!

De manhã cedo à saída para o trabalho, às 7:40 o termómetro marcava 6ºC, chego agora a casa e marca uns tórridos 11ºC em Queluz! 

Venha a chubinha!


----------



## newlazer (12 Dez 2012 às 20:05)

temperatura atual no estoril : 12,5ºC
céu encoberto
humidade : 75 %
vento : 1km/h N


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Dez 2012 às 20:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E o fresco foi-se!
> 
> De manhã cedo à saída para o trabalho, às 7:40 o termómetro marcava 6ºC, chego agora a casa e marca uns tórridos 11ºC em Queluz!
> 
> Venha a chubinha!



Estranho, por aqui ainda está frio, estão 8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2012 às 20:12)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *14,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,3ºC, estagnados com vento nulo. Muita nebulosidade.

1013 hPa de pressão e 72% de humidade.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2012 às 21:09)

Boas.
Por aqui atingiu os 10.8ºc pelas 15h11.
Agora sigo com 9.9ºc e 87% HR.
E que venha a chuva.
Finalmente posso montar a estação no telhado, espero que ainda consiga montá-la durante este fim de semana... 
Online será pra breve..
Abraços


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2012 às 21:39)

Boa noite.

Por aqui já esteve a chover fraco. 
Neste momento estão *9,4ºC*, com vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *3,4ºC*
Máxima: *12,5ºC*


----------



## F_R (12 Dez 2012 às 22:03)

Máxima 11,4ºC

Agora 7,3ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Dez 2012 às 22:45)

Boas

Durante o dia de _*hoje, 12/12/12*_, céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento fraco. Ocorrência de um chuvisco insignificante ao final da tarde.

Máx: 12.7ºC
Mín: 5.2ºC


Sigo com céu nublado (aguaceiro destruído a NW), vento fraco a moderado de SE e 9.7ºC. 

Até amanhã  (embora fraca)


----------



## Iuri (12 Dez 2012 às 22:55)

Chuva moderada...


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Dez 2012 às 23:15)

Hoje:
TMax: 14.0ºC
Tmin : 3.4ºC

Temp. Actual 8.5ºC
Vento nulo
precipitaçao :* 0.000*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2012 às 23:19)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro bastante forte


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Dez 2012 às 23:57)

Parece que por Cascais e Oeiras chove bem, mas por aqui nem uma pinga.

Esses aguaceiros parecem ter aparecido do nada


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2012 às 23:57)

A temperatura vai subindo, 10,7ºC e vento nulo.

Adeus ao frio por uns dias


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

6,7ºC / 12,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 00:18)

Chove torrencialmente!.
Estas pequenas celulas estão cá com um power


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2012 às 00:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!.






Aqui chove fraco, 0,2 mm , vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 00:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui chove fraco, 0,2 mm , vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisa.



Foi pouco mais de 1 minuto de chuva torrencial, depois abrandou. 
Sigo com *1,4 mm*

Olhando para o radar parece-me que as  pequenas células entraram pela zona da praia do Guincho (+ ou -)e dado que estou a Este da referida praia, a rega passou por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2012 às 00:37)

Por aqui ainda não choveu nada de jeito.

10,9ºC actuais com 79% de humidade, vento nulo, e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 00:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui ainda não choveu nada de jeito.



Tem la piedade de Alcabideche, pois já reparei  que em Mira-Sintra chove sempre o dobro e por vezes o triplo da minha zona.  
Nunca cheguei a perceber bem o porquê, será que isso deve-se a localização de Mira-Sintra em relação á Serra de Sintra?
______________________

Sigo com *10,2ºC  *.


----------



## Geiras (13 Dez 2012 às 01:22)

9.9ºC por aqui com vento fraco de sul.


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Dez 2012 às 02:16)

Chove ... não chove ... chove .... não chove ... *dá para chover tudo de uma vez?*

*ACTUAL:*
11,1ºC
1014.8 hPa


----------



## JoCa (13 Dez 2012 às 06:25)

Bem aqui já choveu e bastante! Enorme aguaceiro entre as 4 e as 5 horas da manhã. Neste momento nevoeiro e temperatura nos 8,0ºC. Poderá ter sido um aguaceiro bastante localizado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

Minima de *8,8ºC*

_____________________________

Sigo com *11,5ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.

A precipitação acumulada, encontra-se nos *1,5 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2012 às 08:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nunca cheguei a perceber bem o porquê, será que isso deve-se a localização de Mira-Sintra em relação á Serra de Sintra?



Na faixa NO-SO (a mais frequente em termos de ventos associados a precipitação, coincidente com a localização da Serra a partir do meu referencial) não descarto obviamente situações em que exista algum efeito orográfico, nomeadamente na presença de níveis de condensação mais baixos. No entanto, creio que Mira-Sintra fique ainda um pouco longe, relativamente à dimensão da Serra, para que estes efeitos tenham dimensão significativa. Prefiro juntar a isso o facto de me encontrar a uma localização relativamente elevada, a cerca de 200 m, no sopé de um conjunto de pontos mais altos a NE, e com variações negativas de altitude na ordem dos 100 m no quadrante Sul, o que permite uma rápida e localizada ascensão do ar nesta zona.

---

Mínima de *9,7ºC* e actuais 11,7ºC, com vento nulo e 1013 hPa de pressão.

Sigo com 1,0 mm acumulados.


----------



## JoCa (13 Dez 2012 às 08:48)

Bastante nevoeiro instalado que esconde o sol, talvez por isso a temperatura tem descido e marca 7,4ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Dez 2012 às 09:47)

bom dia.

por aqui estamos com 12.9ºC. 
a mínima foi de 7.2 e acordei com neblina e chão molhado. Se choveu foi menos de 0.3mm, pois o acumulado mostra 0.0.

O que eu encontrei ao sair de casa!! Já ha muito que não via um arco íris completo


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 10:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Na faixa NO-SO (a mais frequente em termos de ventos associados a precipitação, coincidente com a localização da Serra a partir do meu referencial) não descarto obviamente situações em que exista algum efeito orográfico, nomeadamente na presença de níveis de condensação mais baixos. No entanto, creio que Mira-Sintra fique ainda um pouco longe, relativamente à dimensão da Serra, para que estes efeitos tenham dimensão significativa. Prefiro juntar a isso o facto de me encontrar a uma localização relativamente elevada, a cerca de 200 m, no sopé de um conjunto de pontos mais altos a NE, e com variações negativas de altitude na ordem dos 100 m no quadrante Sul, o que permite uma rápida e localizada ascensão do ar nesta zona.



Fiquei esclarecido.


----------



## meteo (13 Dez 2012 às 11:44)

Que temperaturas quentes para os próximos dias 
Então as minimas..
Oeiras já está quentinho,com 16,9ºC! Sabe mesmo bem estas temperaturas em Dezembro!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2012 às 12:40)

15,4ºC, tá quentinho, ainda promete aquecer mais.

Vento fraco de SW, aí vem a humidade.


----------



## JoCa (13 Dez 2012 às 12:43)

Temperatura de facto a subir em relação aos últimos dias, 16,5ºC.


----------



## newlazer (13 Dez 2012 às 13:26)

temperatura atual no estoril : 18,1ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 73%
vento : 8km/h SO


----------



## meteo (13 Dez 2012 às 13:28)

Fui ali ao paredão de Oeiras,e confirmei o excelente dia de Primavera. Céu completamente limpo,vento de Sudoeste e temperatura amena.
Oeiras já teve nos 17,4 ºC. Agora vai nos 17,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2012 às 13:36)

Boas

Mínima de 9,2ºC

Agora estão uns amenos 16,6ºC, 80%Hr, 1014,4hPa e vento fraco

De madrugada chuviscou e acumulou 0,6mm


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2012 às 14:26)

A temperatura por aqui escalou até aos *17.7ºC* e neste momento encontra-se nos *16.5ºC*

A mínima ficou-se pelos *9.8ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2012 às 15:12)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *13,4ºC*, até agora a máxima foi de *13,7ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco. 

Mínima de *8,3ºC*.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Dez 2012 às 16:08)

Escuridão a oeste, com vento moderado e ameno, com 15ºC.


----------



## Microburst (13 Dez 2012 às 17:51)

Boa tarde

Voltando um pouco atrás e escapando ao nowcasting que agora se inicia, esta noite por aqui caíram 3 valentes aguaceiros que acabaram por acumular uns ainda respectáveis 2,3mm. Como dizia a minha avó, foram umas belas bátegas de água. 

Nesta altura começa a chover fraco, vai-se vendo a chuva descer Monsanto e o arvoredo da Base Naval do Alfeite, prelúdio do que mais para a frente aí virá.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2012 às 18:23)

Boa tarde/noite.

Máxima de *15,9ºC* e actuais 14,5ºC. 

83% de humidade e 1012 hPa de pressão, com 10,1 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 18:43)

Boa noite pessoal.

A entrada de SO proporciou uma temperatura máxima amena, cerca de *16,3ºC*.

_______________________________


Por agora,sigo com *13,9ºC*, vento moderado e aguaceiros.


Até ao momento, a precipitação acumulada foi de *1,5 mm *.


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2012 às 19:07)

Boa noite, por aqui o dia foi caracterizado por Céu parcialmente nublado maioritáriamente por nuvens médias/altas e vento moderado com um ou outro aguaceiro disperso, agora para o fim da tarde têm vindo a aumentar bem como a intensidade do vento, actuais 16,0ºC e Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2012 às 19:42)

Dia abafado com chuva ao final da tarde em Cascais, há pouco estavam 16ºC. 

Em Queluz de manhã às 7:40 já estavam 12ºC (a temperatura praticamente não mexeu na última noite) regresso com 14ºC esta hora (19:40)! 

Venha a chubinha! Amanhã vai ser necessária coragem para fazer a marginal na preia-mar!


----------



## newlazer (13 Dez 2012 às 20:00)

temperatura atual no estoril : 15,7ºC
ceu muito nublado
humidade : 85%
vento : 8km/h SO


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Dez 2012 às 21:45)

Boas,
A máxima de hoje foi de 17.4ºC.
A mínima foi de 7.2ºC.

neste momento marca 15.2ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Dez 2012 às 22:08)

A frente aproxima-se rapidamente na nossa direcção, e no radar já há chuva a vista!!

Acho que por aqui ainda vamos ter uma surpresa


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 22:45)

Boas noites

Por aqui, o vento já começa a soprar moderado a forte (* rajadas a 42 km/h*).O céu encontra-se encoberto e a temperatura mantem-se amena,estão *14,2ºC* .


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Dez 2012 às 23:10)

Pois aqui  sigo com vento de 10km/h e a maior rajada foi de 20km/h ás 22.00h
pressão nos 1012mb .
Fui agora la fora e vejo as estrelas !! Pelo radar as nuvens conseguiram "fugir" daqui.
temperatura actual de 15.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 23:13)

Muita chuva!


----------



## JoCa (13 Dez 2012 às 23:31)

Neste momento 14,3ºC e vento moderado já com algumas rajadas.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2012 às 00:07)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *13,1ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *8,3ºC*
Máxima *13,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem,em *Alcabideche*:

*8,8ºC* / *16,3ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *1,5 mm*

_________________________

Neste momento,sigo com *14,9ºC* ,céu encoberto,vento moderado de *SO* e *87%* de humidade relativa.

Por volta das 23horas e 30 minutos de ontem, houve uma rajada de *51 km/h*,enfim, é apenas uma pequena amostra do vendaval que aí vem.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 16,1ºC e 1,6 mm.


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 00:33)

Por aqui as árvores nem se movem, tudo muito calmo, espero amanhã acordar com o barulho do vento e da chuva!, nesta zona o vento tende a ser mais severo devido ao efeito "túnel de vento".


----------



## Geiras (14 Dez 2012 às 00:40)

Por aqui 15.7ºC e vento moderado de SSW.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2012 às 00:45)

Ontem choveu apenas 0,6mm

Por agora a temperatura é amena 16,0ºc e o vento sopra por vezes com algumas rajadas a mais forte depois da meia noite foi de 35km/h


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2012 às 00:56)

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 13-12-2012: *9,7ºC* / *15,7ºC*.

Ainda ontem, acumulados *2,0 mm* de precipitação.

---

De momento, 15,1ºC, vento moderado a forte, e chuva fraca. 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Dez 2012 às 01:03)

Aqui por Setúbal no alto, já se sente bem as rajadas de vento.

A temperatura há pouco estava nos 15.5º, noite bastante agradável, não fosse o vento.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (14 Dez 2012 às 01:46)

Em Mafra, vento moderado, com rajadas forte, alguma chuva, mas fraca. 
Estive há pouco na Ericeira e observei alguma agitação marítima.
Temperaturas amenas, sem possibilidade de avaliar numericamente neste momento...

Os nortenhos é que vão ter umas horas animadas!


----------



## Geiras (14 Dez 2012 às 01:52)

Bastante vento por aqui também, que tem estado a aumentar graduadamente de intensidade. 35km/h de SSO.

16.0ºC de temperatura com 87%HR.


----------



## ALV72 (14 Dez 2012 às 07:35)

Aqui por Poiares, chove moderado com algum vento á mistura, mas nada de alarmante para já.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Dez 2012 às 08:11)

Bom dia.
O vento começa a subir de intensidade . Rajada max ás 07:35 h de 42km/h.
pressão nos 1010mb
temperatura actual de 16.0ºC
Chuva moderada e acumulado até ao momento de  4.7mm


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 08:21)

Por aqui já vai chovendo com intensidade e o vento esse já está 
Imagino a tarde então


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2012 às 08:29)

Manhã ventosa e com alguma chuva.

Acumulados 3,4 mm, até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 08:35)

Bom dia

Minima de hoje: *14,8ºC*

___________________________


Neste momento chuvisca,vento sopra forte,e a temperatura encontra-se nos *15,5ºC*.

Até ao momento, caíram  *1,1 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2012 às 09:39)

Bom dia, por aqui manhã de Vento moderado com rajadas fortes e períodos de chuva moderados. A temperatura até está bem agradável na casa dos 16,4ºC.
Parece que já há registo de algumas inundações e quedas de árvores no Norte do País nomeadamente no Porto e em Braga, esperemos que não aconteça nada de muito mais grave.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2012 às 09:45)

Em Odivelas, chuva moderada e vento forte de SSO.

8,4mm acumulados em Caneças.
7mm/h de rain rate actual


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 09:53)

Vento moderado de SW e 5,2 mm.

Dia quente, 15,6ºC e rajada máxima de 64 km/h.


----------



## Profetaa (14 Dez 2012 às 10:00)

Por aqui vai chuviscando, com uma temperatura de 15.7º
Vento Moderado , por vezes forte
Precipitação acumulada 20.3mm
Rajada máxima ás 7h30 60.2 km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Dez 2012 às 10:08)

Bom dia caros todos,

Marquês de Pombal, ventania a montes, folhas caidas por todo o lado, chuva por vezes forte e 16º. O panorama da janela do escritório mostra a cidade de Lisboa em dia de Inverno. Perdoem-me os Meteoloucos mas acho que não gosto muito deste tempo


----------



## telegram (14 Dez 2012 às 10:31)

Em Miranda do Corvo chove fraco/moderado, sem grande vento.


----------



## JoCa (14 Dez 2012 às 10:42)

Bom dia, chuva moderada e persistente. Vento moderado com rajadas de vez em quando e temperatura nos 15,4ºC.


----------



## zejorge (14 Dez 2012 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Por aqui chove com alguma intensidade, tendo acumulado *8,0 mm*. O vento é moderado de sul, e a rajada máxima registada é de *39,0 kmh*. Temperatura amena *15,2º.*


----------



## Dead Cowboy (14 Dez 2012 às 11:21)

Digamos apenas que fazer hoje a ponte 25 de Abril sentido N-S) na faixa de rede metálica foi muito "interessante" com um vento de SW... Não sei como é que ainda não se enfaixou lá ninguém, a situação está propícia a que qualquer distração seja "fatal".


----------



## Geiras (14 Dez 2012 às 11:48)

17.3ºC, 37km/h SSO.
3.7mm até ao momento.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2012 às 11:52)

O vento tem soprado bastante forte, com um valor máximo de *72,4 km/h* até ao momento.

*12,6 mm* acumulados. 15,9ºC actuais, com 92% de humidade e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 12:25)

Alcabideche segue com *2.1 mm* e vento forte.
Rajada maxima de 58 km/h ( registada ás 11he47m).


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2012 às 13:22)

Boas

Por Setúbal tenho registado até agora 7,0mm e uma rajada máxima de 71km/h 

16,0ºC, 1012,3hPa e 96%Hr


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2012 às 13:22)

Boa tarde, a velocidade média do vento por aqui é impressionante, já tinha saudades destes eventos, rajadas também muito fortes neste momento aumentou sem dúvida desde a ultima hora. Vai chuviscando e a temperatura está nos 17,2ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2012 às 13:56)

Boa tarde. 

Madrugada e manhã de muita chuva, em geral moderada, acompanhada por vento moderado a forte. 
Em Coimbra, as duas estação do IM já levam um acumulado de precipitação superior a *20mm*. 

De momento, sigo com *15,1ºC*, chuva moderada e vento moderado. Mínima de *13,1ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2012 às 13:59)

Sigo com *14,6 mm* acumulados e vento forte, frequentemente na casa dos 50/60 km/h!

15,9ºC e chuva fraca. 92% de humidade, e 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Microburst (14 Dez 2012 às 14:14)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde, a velocidade média do vento por aqui é impressionante, já tinha saudades destes eventos, rajadas também muito fortes neste momento aumentou sem dúvida desde a ultima hora. Vai chuviscando e a temperatura está nos 17,2ºC.



É verdade, meu vizinho, já tinha também saudades de uma boa ventania. Disso e de ouvir os trovões rolar, coisa que por aqui há algum tempo que não se ouve. 

Bom, on-topic agora. Ainda há pouco registei uma rajada de 69km/h de SW, foi a mais elevada até ao momento. A temperatura está nos 16,9ºC, humidade 94%, pressão nos 1010hpa e precipitação 7,2mm.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2012 às 14:16)

As consequências do mau tempo, em Coimbra:



> Coimbra
> 
> *Mau tempo gera problemas*
> 
> ...








Foto do Diário de Coimbra


----------



## jpalhais (14 Dez 2012 às 14:31)

Mas choveu ou chove em algum local do continente com intensidade assinalável ? é que pelas imagens do radar do IM não se vê nenhuma mancha amarela em nenhuma altura ...


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2012 às 14:51)

jpalhais disse:


> Mas choveu ou chove em algum local do continente com intensidade assinalável ? é que pelas imagens do radar do IM não se vê nenhuma mancha amarela em nenhuma altura ...



Tem chovido mesmo com muita intensidade em todo o norte e centro. A questão é que a chuva é persistente sem rain rate's chocantes, mas sim constantes. Logo não existem locais com manchas amarelas no radar porque não existem propriamente picos de precipitação, mas sim quantidades consideráveis relativamente homogéneas ao longo do tempo.


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 14:52)

Chove torrencialmente com vento forte.
Continua, hoje o acumulado já deve estar perto dos 30mm!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 14:52)

9,4 mm vai chovendo em forma de _spray _ é a que molha mais .

15,9ºC e 96%, muita humidade, se uma pessoa não se molha com a chuva acaba por ficar molhada da humidade.


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2012 às 15:29)

17,4mm e a contar

15,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 16:10)

Boas tardes

Maxima de hoje : *17,0ºC*

__________________________________

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, muito vento e pouco chuva.
Sigo com *16,1ºC*, vento forte e *3,3 mm*.

Entretanto, deixo aqui um video feito esta tarde  em Cascais.
Uma verdadeira máquina de lavar.


----------



## telegram (14 Dez 2012 às 16:19)

Agora chove com muita intensidade.


----------



## cardu (14 Dez 2012 às 16:30)

em Côja, Arganil chove torrencialmente e com muito vento


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 16:44)

Fotos tiradas esta tarde, em Cascais.












_____________

*Alcabideche*, segue com *15,9ºC* e *3,9 mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 17:05)

Boa recolha jonas, e claro espírito meteolouco, não se vê uma alma  só um maluco a querer apanhar um banho.

Aqui o cenário mais visto são guarda-chuvas virados do avesso pela rua, não resistiram há intempérie .

15,8ºC e 14,0 mm de momento.


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 17:06)

Por aqui é só chuva e mais chuva, por vezes é mesmo torrencial puxada a rajadas bem fortes!!!


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Dez 2012 às 17:08)

16:30h
Desde as 13.00h que chove com o rain rate de 4mm/h e o vento sopra em media dos 20km/h 
De repente, o vento reduziu a velocidade media , e choveu com o max.rain rate de hoje (22.9mm/h) 
Acumulado até ao momento  30.0mm
A temperatura tinha vindo a ser constante desde as 13.00h com o valor de 16.3º/16.1ºC.
Neste momento , meia hora depois estão 14.5ºC
Continua a chover com o mesmo mesmo de antes (4mm/h) mas o vento abrandou para uns 12Km/h.
Pressão nos 1011mb e a subir


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2012 às 17:29)

Por aqui, continua a chuva fraca e persistente. 
O vento já diminuiu de intensidade. 

Temperatura actual: *13,6ºC*

Máxima: *15,2ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 17:41)

Por aqui tem sido a tarde toda a chover sem parar e por vezes torrencial e um vendaval, mas neste momento é mais a chuva!

Alguém sabe como anda o rio Tejo??


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 17:44)

Rainstorm disse:


> Alguém sabe como anda o rio Tejo??



Está "normal" um pouco mais perturbado na foz e com um ligeiro aumento de caudal, de resto nada de especial.

http://snirh.pt/


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 18:01)

CONTINUA a chuva moderada a forte, e já é assim desde do meio-dia!!!


----------



## overcast (14 Dez 2012 às 18:11)

Vídeo na Boca do Inferno:

Estrada do Guincho a seguir à quinta da Marinha:


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2012 às 18:49)

Boa noite.

Dia de chuva e mais chuva.

Cerca de 50mm acumulados.


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2012 às 19:02)

Boa noite, foi sem dúvida um dia em cheio para nós amantes da Meteorologia, por aqui choveu bem o dia todo umas vezes fraca outras moderada mas sem dúvida que o rei deste evento nesta zona foi o vento. A partir das 13h foi um vendaval que já não assistia há uns aninhos com rajadas muito fortes a certas alturas. 
Ainda há pouco pela cidade vê-se alguns lençóis de água, ramos de árvores partidos, guarda chuvas danificados e caixotes de lixo de pernas pró ar.
Por agora persiste o vento forte com rajadas superiores e chuva moderada, temperatura nos 16,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 19:15)

Boas noites

Por aqui, continuam os chuviscos e vento forte. O acumulado encontra-se nos  *4,9 mm.*
Enfim, a chuva não quis nada com Alcabideche.
O vento está a ser rei e senhor deste evento( inúmeras rajadas a rondar os 60 km/h).
*Temperatura actual*: *16,1ºC* 

____________________



Mário Barros disse:


> Boa recolha jonas, e claro espírito meteolouco, não se vê uma alma  só um maluco a querer apanhar um banho.



Obrigado Mário. Por acaso arrisquei um pouco, quase que levava com uma onda em cima.  Parece que Domingo será o pico da ondulação,e haverá muito menos vento,felizmente, assim as ondas estarão espectaculares.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2012 às 19:29)

Sigo com 10,2 mm acumulados neste típico dia de inverno.

Muito vento com uma rajada que atingiu os 70,8 km/h


----------



## fsl (14 Dez 2012 às 19:41)

Em Oeiras com chuva fraca, acumulou 9.6mm até agora.
A frente parece nao ter passado ainda. A TEMP continua em 16ºs.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2012 às 19:47)

Interessante esta linha que está rodeada a laranja na imagem.


----------



## rozzo (14 Dez 2012 às 19:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Interessante esta linha que está rodeada a laranja na imagem.



É a frente fria. Interessante ver a sua assinatura no meio da "mistela" de nuvens e chuva toda.
Não tarda nada atravessa a zona de Lisboa.


----------



## JoCa (14 Dez 2012 às 19:51)

Neste momento 15,8ºC e persiste o vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes, assim como a chuva que continua a cair desde o início do dia. Chuva que tem sido moderada e algumas vezes forte.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Dez 2012 às 20:09)

Boa noite

_*Resumo de ontem, Quinta-Feira, 13/12/2012*_:

Céu nublado, alternando com boas abertas. Neblina matinal nos vales.
Vento fraco de SW, tornando-se moderado por vezes FORTE, a partir da tarde.
Ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos/chuviscos pouco frequentes.

Máx: 15.8ºC
Mín: 8.8ºC

Precipitação: 1mm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dia de *hoje*, bastante chuvoso, com períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes, especialmente durante o início da tarde. Até agora 30mm acumulados.
Vento moderado a FORTE de SW.

Sigo com céu encoberto, chuva, e vento fraco a moderado de WSW.
Temperatura de 13.3ºC (Mínima de hoje até agora). A Máxima foi de 15.4ºC, ao 12:13.

Até logo


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 20:59)

Por aqui, a ventania acalmou bastante,neste momento o vento sopra moderado (*18 km/h*).
Sigo com *chuva fraca*,*14,7ºC* e *6,3 mm*.


----------



## newlazer (14 Dez 2012 às 21:13)

temperatura atual no estoril : 17,6ºC
humidade : 79%
vento : 12km/h SO
percipitação : 3,8 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2012 às 22:17)

Temperatura actual: *14,6ºC*
Precipitação: *7,1 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2012 às 22:35)

21,2 mm.

14,2ºC e vento fraco de W/SW.


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2012 às 22:56)

Por cá continua a chuva, fraca mas constante

31,2mm acumulados

13,3ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Dez 2012 às 23:01)

Continua sem parar e ainda com algum vento


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Dez 2012 às 23:38)

Parou de chover ás 21:30h.
Não esperava tanta chuva: 40.5 mm.
Foi batido o recorde de precipitação diária na minha Pws em 2012.
De momento sigo com 13.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

*14,5ºC* / *17,1ºC* 

*Dia ventoso*, o vento forte ocorreu entre as 0h e 20h,tendo sido registadas inúmeras rajadas máximas em torno dos 60 km/h.

Em termos de chuva, o acumulado foi de apenas *7,6 mm*. Os *chuviscos e o vento forte*, caracterizaram este dia invernoso.

_____________________________________

Neste momento não chove, sigo com *15,1ºC*, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

13,9ºC / 16,1ºC e 21,6 mm.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2012 às 00:18)

Temperatura actual: *12,8ºC*

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *13ºC*
Máxima: *15,2ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Dez 2012 às 00:26)

Ao contrário do norte, por aqui os solos já estão saturados á pelo menos 2 semanas, e com a chuva dos próximos dias poderemos ter problemas com derrocadas e inundações uma vez que a agua da chuva já não tem por onde ir.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Dez 2012 às 10:50)

_*Ontem, Sexta-Feira, 14 de Dezembro*_:

Céu muito nublado/encoberto, períodos de chuva, por vezes FORTE e vento moderado a FORTE de SW, tornando-se fraco a moderado a partir do final da tarde.

Máx: 15.4ºC
Mín: 12.7ºC

Precipitação: 32.6mm 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SW e temperatura estagnada nos 13.2ºC (miníma de 11.9ºC, ás 7:48). 

Ocorrência de um aguaceiro FORTE á cerca de meia-hora (2.1mm).


Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2012 às 12:04)

Bom dia

Minima: *14,2ºC
*
Neste momento, estão *17,7ºC* ,vento moderado e céu encoberto.


----------



## Santos (15 Dez 2012 às 13:08)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui estamos neste momento com 16,4ºC
Veremos se volta a chover hoje


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2012 às 14:01)

Depois de ontem o dia ter sido bastante chuvoso, hoje ainda não caiu nada apesar de o céu ter estado sempre nublado. O que se tem notado muito é o calor, não gosto de sentir calor em Dezembro, se for um ou 2 dias tudo bem, mas parece que isto se quer manter até ao fim do mês...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2012 às 14:18)

Dia quentinho 16,2ºC, pra tornar o espírito de natal quase tropical e andar tudo a suar dentro dos centros comerciais.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Kispo (15 Dez 2012 às 14:25)

16.1ºC com 93%HR
Mantém-se o céu nublado.


----------



## criz0r (15 Dez 2012 às 14:29)

Boa tarde, depois de mais uma noite chuvosa o dia acordou com alguns aguaceiros fracos e o vento muito mais calmo, por agora vai chuviscando com vento fraco de Oeste e temperatura nos 17,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2012 às 16:26)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*:

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *16,0ºC*
Vento: *18 km/h de Oeste*
Humidade: *95%*

Parece que este tempo ameno veio mesmo para ficar.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2012 às 16:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que este tempo ameno veio mesmo para ficar.





Como sempre, eu sempre me lembro de haver uma altura de Dezembro andar de manga curta, ainda não tivemos isso porque não tem estado sol, se não já teria ocorrido, mas já esteve perto.

15,9ºC e vento fraco de oeste, o melhor pra andar sempre tudo húmido 24h do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2012 às 17:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como sempre, eu sempre me lembro de haver uma altura de Dezembro andar de manga curta, ainda não tivemos isso porque não tem estado sol, se não já teria ocorrido, mas já esteve perto.



De facto este tempo ameno costuma aparecer por estas alturas,o SE tem destas coisas. E eu que queria fazer medições no vale da Mangancha,estou a ver que vai ser difícil regressarem as inversões térmicas. Enfim, fica para 2013.


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Dez 2012 às 18:11)

Por aqui parece-me que vamos ter uns próximos dias bem aborrecidos do tipo "nem carne nem peixe"


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Dez 2012 às 19:20)

Cheguei à pouco da praia grande... estavam 17ºC! Não fosse o temporal de mar e céu encoberto parecia quase uma noite de Verão! Bah!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2012 às 21:22)

Temperatura actual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2012 às 23:39)

O forum continua morto,o que se compreende, visto que não chove e não faz frio. 

Por aqui, sigo com *14,5ºC*,vento moderado e céu encoberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2012 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> O forum continua morto,o que se compreende, visto que não chove e não faz frio.



Não é pra menos, parece que a coisa anda a ameaçar sol e 20ºC .


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

Boa noite. 

Sigo com 11,3ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *10,8ºC*
Máxima: *14,7ºC*

Precipitação acumulada, ontem, nas estações do IM em Coimbra:
Coimbra, Bencanta: 57,2mm
Coimbra, Aeródromo: 45,4mm


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

*14,4ºC* / *18,1ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Dez 2012 às 11:05)

Por aqui o dia de _*ontem, 15 de Dezembro*_, teve:

Céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SW e ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca/aguaceiros até ao início da tarde.

Máx: 14.7ºC
Mín: 11.9ºC

Precipitação: 3.2mm

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu nublado, vento moderado de SW e 15.7ºC (Máx. de hoje, até agora).
A Mínima de hoje foi de 12.0ºC.

Bom Domingo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2012 às 12:01)

Bom dia 

Minima: *14,2ºC* 

____________________

Sigo com *17,5ºC*,vento moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2012 às 12:06)

De momento 16,2ºC, mínima de finais de Setembro de 14,2ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Por aqui,em Alcabideche, começou a chuviscar.
Temperatura actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Dez 2012 às 14:15)

Começa a chover com intensidade e vento


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2012 às 14:53)

Boa tarde.

Alguns períodos de chuva fraca durante a manhã.
De momento, *15,3ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima de *11,3ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde.

Dia de chuva fraca, tendo agora aumentado de intensidade.

Precip: 3,5mm


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Dez 2012 às 17:33)

Chove intensamente com umas nuvens bem negras e vento


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Dez 2012 às 17:55)

EDIT: Continua a chover bem, não pensava que chegaria a chover assim tanto ainda hoje!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2012 às 19:05)

2,4 mm, o _spray_ vai caindo por aqui.

Temperatura nos 15,6ºC e vento fraco de oeste, tempo húmido até mais não.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Dez 2012 às 21:43)

Boa noite.
Dia com chuvisco mas mais frequente durante a tarde. Acumulado de 2.5mm.
Vento de wsw com velocidade media de 18km/h , sendo a rajada máxima de 40.3km/h. 
TMax: 17.5ºC
Tmin : 10.0ºC

Temperatura actual: 13.5


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2012 às 21:58)

Boas noites.

*Extremos de hoje*

Temperatura mínima: *14,2ºC* 
Temperatura máxima: *18,1ºC* 

______________________


Neste momento, *16,0ºC* , vento moderado e chuviscos.

Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*


_________________

Registos feitos esta tarde em Cascais.


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Dez 2012 às 22:44)

Continua a  com 13ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2012 às 23:23)

5,0 mm.

15,6ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2012 às 23:37)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Muito nublado*
Temperatura: *15,6ºC*
Vento: *18 km/h de ONO*
Humidade: *99 %*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*


Tempo da treta 
_____________________


*Alcabideche(Cascais)*: *Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/823/dsc05577r.jpg/
*Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)*: *Uma das temperaturas minímas mais baixas deste Outono/Inverno:* *0,7ºC* *( 2/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/24/mafra.jpg/


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Dez 2012 às 23:46)

Este _*Domingo, 16 de Dezembro*_:

Céu muito nublado, tempo húmido, períodos de chuva fraca durante a tarde e vento moderado, por vezes FORTE, de SW, enfraquecendo ao final da tarde.

Máx: 16.5ºC 
Mín: 12.0ºC

Precipitação: 2.1mm

Sigo com algum nevoeiro , vento nulo e 13.0ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2012 às 23:57)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *11,6ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *11,3ºC*
Máxima: *15,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2012 às 00:37)

Despeco-me com uns amenos *15,5ºC* e algum nevoeiro.

_____________________

*Alcabideche(Cascais)*: *Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/823/dsc05577r.jpg/
*Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)*: *Uma das temperaturas minímas mais baixas deste Outono/Inverno:* *0,7ºC* *( 2/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/24/mafra.jpg/


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2012 às 11:05)

15,8ºC e 98%, tenho que plantar uns ananases que devem nascer rapidamente .

Noite rendeu 1,2 mm, de momento vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Minima: *15,1ºC* (irrisória)

______________________

Durante a madrugada caiu um aguaceiro moderado, este proporcionou os actuais *1,8 mm*.

Neste momento, a temperatura segue nos *16,5ºC*,o céu apresenta-se nublado e o vento sopra moderado do quadrante O.


_____________________


*Alcabideche(Cascais)*: *Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/823/dsc05577r.jpg/
*Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)*: *Uma das temperaturas minímas mais baixas deste Outono/Inverno:* *0,7ºC* *( 2/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/24/mafra.jpg/


----------



## F_R (17 Dez 2012 às 13:41)

Neste momento 12,4ºC

Tá a chover desde o inicio da manhã, fraca mas sempre seguida 6,8mm acumulados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2012 às 15:19)

Acumulados 1,8 mm hoje.

Destaque para sexta-feira, dia 14, com uma acumulação de 33,4 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2012 às 15:35)

Sigo com *16,5ºC* e vento moderado.
Segundo o radar,parece que aqui na minha zona irá cair alguma chuva fraca.


__________________


*Alcabideche(Cascais)*: *Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC ( 3/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/823/dsc05577r.jpg/
*Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)*: *Uma das temperaturas minímas mais baixas deste Outono/Inverno:* *0,7ºC* *( 2/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/24/mafra.jpg/


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2012 às 17:48)

Temperatura máxima: *17,6ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,8ºC*



__________________


*Alcabideche(Cascais)*: *Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: 4,2ºC (3/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/823/dsc05577r.jpg/
*Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)*: *Uma das temperaturas minímas mais baixas deste Outono/Inverno:* *0,7ºC* *(2/12/12)*
*Foto do local*: http://imageshack.us/f/24/mafra.jpg/


----------



## F_R (17 Dez 2012 às 20:09)

13,3ºC e 7,4mm acumulados

Bastante nevoeiro


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2012 às 21:00)

Temperatura actual: *15,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2012 às 22:31)

Boa noite.

Têm sido dias que... enfim.

Actuais 15,2ºC. Não chove. *3,0 mm* acumulados hoje. 

91% de humidade e vento nulo. 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2012 às 23:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite.
> Têm sido dias que... enfim.



Mesmo... dias bem enfadonhos. 
___________

Sigo com *15,1ºC* , céu nublado e vento fraco.
Precipitação acumulada: *1,8 mm*


----------



## DaniFR (17 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

Boa noite.

Sigo com a temperatura estável nos *13ºC*. À bocado esteve a chuviscar, neste momento está nevoeiro e vento nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *10,9ºC*
Máxima: *15,8ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2012 às 00:11)

Boas pessoal.
Finalmente tenho a estação montada no telhado, ainda que provisoriamente, mas pelo menos já recolho dados credíveis.
Neste momento sigo com os seguintes dados:

Temp: 15.0ºc 
HR:  98%
Pressão: 1024.7 hpa
Vento: Nulo

E siga o tédio meteorológico... 
Boa noite.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Dez 2012 às 00:18)

_*Segunda-Feira, 17 de Dezembro*_:

Tempo muito húmido (que proporcionou uma baixíssima amplitude térmica*), céu encoberto, chuviscos, e chuva moderada durante a manhã.

Máx: 13.7ºC
Mín: 12.4ºC 
(*1.3ºC)

Precipitação: 9.1mm

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo ainda, com tempo húmido, neblina, céu nublado, vento nulo e 13.7ºC.

E pelo que parece, até depois do Natal, o tempo vai permanecer assim (húmido, sem vento e com temperaturas estagnadas) Que saco!!! 
Que venha Janeiro!!!

Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2012 às 00:28)

Boas noites.

Extremos de ontem:

*15,0ºC* / *17,6ºC * 

Precipitação acumulada: *1,8 mm*
_________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *14,9ºC*
Vento: *4 km/h de NO*
Humidade: *99 %*


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2012 às 04:55)

*Ontem dia 17*
Grande parte do dia sempre a chover, com pouca intensidade mas constante. Acumulado de 9.6 mm
TMax: 14.5ºC
Tmin : 10.3ºC

Temperatura actual 12.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2012 às 06:55)

Mínima de 13,7 ºC.

Manhã bastante húmida, de momento com 14,2 ºC e 96 % de humidade.

Acumulados 0,2 mm.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2012 às 08:39)

Mínima de 11.2ºC
Manhã com neblina.
Acumulado de 0.3mm


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2012 às 09:13)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *13,8ºC*

_______________


Neste momento, *15,4ºC*, vento fraco e *nevoeiro(cerrado)*.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2012 às 13:50)

16,3ºC e manga cava .

Vento fraco de sul, hoje ainda vai aquecer mais.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Dez 2012 às 14:15)

É a primavera a chegar ( pelo menos até ao final do ano)XP


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2012 às 14:32)

Aqui a máxima chegou aos *18.3ºC*
agora estão 17.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2012 às 14:48)

O sol vai brilhando em Odivelas ainda que por entre nuvens.
A temperatura segue na casa dos 16ºC, e o vento sofra fraco de sul.

Quanto a precipitação, Caneças segue hoje com 0,2mm.
Mas o mês vai já com 134,2mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2012 às 16:40)

Boa tarde 

Máxima de *18,4ºC*

Neste momento, sigo(ainda) com 16,8ºC ,céu encoberto e vento nulo.
Tempo demasiado ameno.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Dez 2012 às 17:01)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *14,6ºC*, céu nublado e vento nulo.

Mínima: *12,8ºC*
Máxima: *16,6ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Dez 2012 às 17:32)

Por cá sigo com céu muito nublado, vento quase nulo e 14.9ºC, depois de uma máxima de 17.2ºC com boas abertas e sol ás 13:15, e uma mínima de 12.5ºC ás 7:55.

Até logo


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2012 às 17:47)

so chuva e nublado sem goso há mais de uma semana que não se ve o sol tambem já cansa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2012 às 18:02)

Isto lembra tudo menos o Natal! Há pouco em Cascais: 18ºC!


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2012 às 18:29)

Boas

Minima de 13,5ºc e máxima de 17,7ºC

rajada máxima 24km/h

Agora estão 14,5ºC, 94%Hr, 1023,6hpa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2012 às 19:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Isto lembra tudo menos o Natal! Há pouco em Cascais: 18ºC!



Tal e qual, dia primaveril aqui na zona.
Enfim, mais um. 

______________


*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *15,2ºC* 
Vento: *4 km/h de SE*

Humidade: *93 %*

Precipitação acumulada:*0,3 mm*


----------



## meteo (18 Dez 2012 às 19:37)

Hoje dia de Sol magnifico em Oeiras. Nuvens para Lisboa,nuvens a Norte,mas aqui céu limpo o dia todo... Com  algum calor! 
18ºC e sem vento,o que deu uma sensação térmica de Primavera. No paredão de Oeiras a meio da tarde,estava tudo de t-shirt


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2012 às 21:40)

Temperatura actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2012 às 21:50)

13,9ºC e 97%. E isto assim...


----------



## Lousano (18 Dez 2012 às 22:10)

Boa noite.

Dia ameno (menos do que ontem que dispensou a lareira  ), de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 17,9ºC

Tmin: 11,8ºC

Tactual: 12,5ºC

Precip: 0,5mm


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2012 às 22:27)

O céu limpo e vento fraco, têm proporcionado uma lenta descida da temperatura.
Sigo com *13,2ºC* (actual minima)e *97%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Dez 2012 às 22:51)

Por aqui nevoeiro e a temperatura continua a descer, agora com 10º


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

*12,5ºC* / *18,4ºC* 

______________

Sigo com *12,4ºC* e neblina.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2012 às 00:05)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *11,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *11,7ºC* 
Máxima: *16,6ºC*


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2012 às 00:24)

ja viram o site do IM


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2012 às 00:28)

Extremos de temperatura de ontem, 18-12-2012: *13,5ºC* / *16,9ºC*.

---

De momento sigo com 13,9ºC e muito nevoeiro. Vento nulo. 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Dez 2012 às 00:41)

Boa noite

Durante o dia de _*ontem, 18 de Dezembro*_, céu nublado, com boas abertas ao final da manhã/início da tarde. Ocorrência de um chuvisco ao início da madrugada, que acumulou pouco mais que 0.3mm.

Máx: 17.2ºC 
Mín: 11.8ºC

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de ESE e 11.9ºC.

Até logo


----------



## stormy (19 Dez 2012 às 00:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> 13,9ºC e 97%. E isto assim...



Fixe a foto!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Dez 2012 às 00:44)

stormy disse:


> Fixe a foto!



Exato, esqueci-me de comentar...BRUTAL dá um belo wallpaper


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2012 às 00:55)

Despeço-me com *11,9ºC* ,neblina e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2012 às 08:42)

Bom dia.

Depois de mais uma mínima horrenda de *13,0ºC*, sigo com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro, e 13,3ºC.

Humidade nos 92% e pressão a 1020 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2012 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Minima de *11,8ºC*

___________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *13,9ºC*
Vento: *10 km/h de SE*
Humidade: *99 %*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2012 às 11:35)

Humidade mínima até ao momento de 98%, agora estou com 99%, nevoeiro dissipou embora tenha acumulado 0,2 mm.

Vento fraco de leste o que está a favorecer a temperatura mais fresca de 13,5ºC e ter tido mínima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2012 às 12:39)

De momento, por aqui, alguma névoa nas zonas baixas junto à serra de Loures, e nevoeiro denso nas lezírias e nas serras (Loures, Camarate, etc).

---

Por falar em nevoeiro, deixo algumas fotos tiradas na manhã do *dia 7/12,* da autoria de Dulce Monteiro, no trajecto pedestre Marzagão - Montemor, onde decorreu o acampamento dos escuteiros de Loures deste 1º trimestre:






















Junto à igreja de Montemor:





E a vista que tínhamos quando chegámos ao local do acampamento:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2012 às 12:44)

Muito bom Duarte


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2012 às 12:49)

Bom dia.
De momento sigo com 14.4ºc , e a mínima atingiu os 11.3ºc pelas 7h19, havendo também o registo de 0,4 mm durante esta noite provavelmente devido à humidade muito elevada, pois penso não ter havido precipitação.
Ontem obtive os seguintes registos.

Tmin:  13.6'c 23h37
Tmáx: 17.9'c 14h21
Vento: 18 Km/h (13h59)
HR: 99% / 78%
Rain: 0.0 mm

Excelentes registos Duarte...
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2012 às 16:01)

Bonito, Duarte! 

---

Por aqui, céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 300 m e 15,2ºC actuais.

90% de humidade e 10,1 km/h de SO (225º).

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2012 às 17:52)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima: *16,8ºC*
Temperatura actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2012 às 18:37)

A chuva rendeu apenas 0.5mm durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Dez 2012 às 18:58)

Boas fotos Duarte

*Ontem:18/12/2012*
TMax 18.3ºC
Tmin 10.0ºC
Acumulado: 0.3mm

Hoje:
Dia mais fresco com uma temperatura máxima de 15.7ºC e mínima de 10.0ºC
acumulado de 0.3mm - aguaceiro por voltadas 05:00h.

Neste momento estão 15.0ºC


----------



## Telmo Correia (19 Dez 2012 às 19:01)

Por aqui estão 15,2ºC e 96% de humidade, não chove.
Vento: 19,4 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2012 às 20:46)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *15,7ºC* 
Vento: *27 km/h de Sudoeste*
Humidade: *90 %*

Enfim, mais do mesmo.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2012 às 20:47)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 12,0ºC

A máxima está neste momento 16,2ºC

Vento a soprar com rajadas a mais forte até agora de 53km/h


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2012 às 22:09)

Vento moderado a forte do quadrante Sul, frequentemente acima dos 40 km/h.

88% de humidade, e 15,4ºC de temperatura. Máxima até ao momento de *15,5ºC*.

1017 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2012 às 22:38)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *13,5ºC*, chuviscos e vento fraco. 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *11ºC*
Máxima: *15,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2012 às 23:04)

Por aqui, caem alguns pingos.
Vento sopra moderado e *15,5ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

Temperatura muito alta a esta hora 16,3ºC

Ainda nada de chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2012 às 23:44)

Chuviscos.

Até ao momento, renderam *0,3 mm*.
O vento sopra forte.

Parece que vem aí mais, aqui para a zona.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Dez 2012 às 00:05)

_*Ontem, 19 de Dezembro*_:

Mais um dia de céu nublado e com temperaturas "amenas"
Vento moderado, por vezes FORTE, do quadrante sul.
Ocorrência de alguma chuva ao final do dia (á pouco).

Máx: 15.1ºC
Mín: 11.7ºC

Precipitação: 1mm

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu muito nublado, chuva fraca, vento moderado, por vezes FORTE, do quadrante sul e 13.5ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2012 às 00:36)

miguel disse:


> Temperatura muito alta a esta hora 16,3ºC
> 
> Ainda nada de chuva



Olha aqui na minha zona já chusviscou


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2012 às 00:45)

Extremos de ontem:

*11,8ºC / 16,8ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm*

______________

Entretanto, a temperatura arrefeceu um pouco,fruto da mudança da direcção do vento (sopra agora a NO).

Sigo com,*13,7ºC*, vento moderado e chuviscos.

Acumulado desde as 0 horas: *0,3 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2012 às 00:50)

Ontem nos últimos minutos do dia, cheguei a acumular *1,0 mm*.

Por agora, 14,3ºC de temperatura, em queda rápida, depois da chuva cessar e registar uma rajada de *60,5 km/h*.

90% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2012 às 01:01)

Agora chove com maior intensidade ( chuva fina mas constante)


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2012 às 01:17)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui a temperatura entretanto desceu, assim que começou a chover (1.8 mm), e já está nos 14.2ºc com 94% HR, pois a temperatura máxima de ontem foi registada já depois das 23 horas.
O vento também enfraqueceu, andou a soprar na casa dos 20 Km/h de média do quadrante sul.
Durante o dia de ontem obtive os seguintes registos.

Tmin:  11.3ºc 07h19
Tmáx: 16.4ºc 23h20
Vento (Max.): 39 Km/h (23h29)
HR: 98% / 86%
Rain: 0.0 mm

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2012 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Fractus, Cumulus e Altocumulus, com 14,8ºC actuais.

Mínima de *12,6ºC*.

91% de humidade, 1021 hPa de pressão, e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2012 às 11:28)

Para chover o que choveu esta madrugada mais valia não ter chovido nada!

Acumulados 0,2mm 

Rajada máxima 55km/h

Mínima muito alta 13,4ºC

Agora céu nublado com abertas e temperatura de 16,9ºC com 86%Hr

Para aqui chuva a sério nos próximos tempos nem ve-la  resta o dia 24...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2012 às 11:28)

Temperatura minima: *12,5ºC*
Precipitação acumulada:* 0,5 mm*


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2012 às 13:10)

Dia de Primavera 

17,5ºC vento fraco está sol pressão de 1021,6hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2012 às 13:45)

Por aqui até ao momento 1,0 mm foi o acumulado .

16,1ºC e vento fraco de oeste, um dia de primavera e o de amanhã ainda será melhor .


----------



## camrov8 (20 Dez 2012 às 14:31)

Primavera , só se for aí por baixo cá por cima já não se vê o sol a alguns dias


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2012 às 18:02)

Boas

Tarde tórrida em *Alcabideche*, a máxima chegou aos *17,5*.
___________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco nublado*
Temperatura: *14,1ºC* 
Vento: *10 km/h de Oeste*
Humidade: *86 %*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*


----------



## dASk (20 Dez 2012 às 18:08)

por aqui *18.8º* de máxima. Que tal? vou mas é meter as cadeiras de esplanada na varanda outra vez!


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2012 às 19:05)

Boas

Máxima de 17,5ºC

Agora estão 13,9ºC, 91%Hr, 1022,7hPa e vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2012 às 20:35)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, estão *13,1ºC*, com céu nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *10ºC*
Máxima: *16,3ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Dez 2012 às 22:16)

Boa noite
 Temperatura máxima de 17.7ºC e mínima de 10.6ºC
Acumulado de 1.2mm 

Neste momento estão 11.0 ºC  e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2012 às 22:44)

Temperatura actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

_*Último dia de Outono 2012, 20 de Dezembro*_:

Céu nublado, alternando com abertas. Chuva fraca ao início do dia. Vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Máx: 16.7ºC
Mín: 11.9ºC

Precipitação: 1.1mm

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SW e 13.3ºC.

Boa noite e boa sorte para o fim do mundo


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2012 às 00:03)

Inicio o fim do mundo com 14,4ºC. Dá ideia que vou iniciar também o Verão.

87% de humidade e 10,1 km/h de O (270º). 1022 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 00:15)

Boas noites.

Extremos de ontem: *12,5ºC */ *17,5ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*
________

A noite segue morna, *14,7ºC*,vento moderado e céu nublado.

Espero bem que os meses Janeiro e Fevereiro sejam frios (a sério).


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 02:06)

*Temperatura actual em Alcabideche*: *14,5ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Dez 2012 às 11:11)

_*Inicío o Inverno*_ com céu encoberto, tempo húmido, vento quase nulo e 15.0ºC.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1024 hPa.

Boa época (Não me parece lá um início de Inverno muito interessante)


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2012 às 12:33)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Manha de nevoeiro só agora apareceu o sol e levantou o nevoeiro a temperatura sobe e marca agora 16,2ºC com 92%Hr a pressão está nos 1025,9hPa e o vento sopra muito fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2012 às 12:58)

Sigo com 17,0ºC e 81% de humidade, depois de mínima de *13,7ºC*. 

12,2 km/h de S (180º) e 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Dez 2012 às 13:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Sigo com 17,0ºC e 81% de humidade, depois de mínima de *13,7ºC*.
> 
> 12,2 km/h de S (180º) e 1024 hPa de pressão.




E com um novo ciclo a iniciar, também se alteram as estações do ano, onde começa hoje a Primavera!!!!!

Por aqui já cheguei aos 18ºC.
Mas não estou a gostar muito das previsões para o resto deste mês, onde o marasmo continua!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2012 às 13:49)

16,8ºC e vento fraco de SW, mais um dia quentinho.

1023,7 hpa e céu nublado é um tempo de luxo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2012 às 16:10)

A tarde de fim do Mundo apresenta-se quente, com 17,7 ºC e céu muito nublado.

Já chegou aos 18,4 ºC há pouco.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2012 às 17:04)

Sem dúvida um dia primaveril. 

Há uma semana que as mínimas em Lisboa (G.Coutinho e Geofísico) não baixam dos 11ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2012 às 17:16)

por aqui não tem nada de primaveril chuva e nevoeiro


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Dez 2012 às 17:45)

camrov8 disse:


> por aqui não tem nada de primaveril chuva e nevoeiro



O teu tópico de seguimento é este? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo com céu nublado, vento quase nulo e 14.9ºC.
Máxima de 16.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 17:52)

Boas tardes.

Máxima de *18,3ºC* 


_____________

Neste momento,sigo com *14,6ºC*, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2012 às 18:48)

Boas

Tarde PRIMAVERIL aqui com máxima de 18,1ºC vento sempre fraco

Agora estão 14,1ºC, 93%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2012 às 19:21)

Máxima de 17,1ºC de momento 14,7ºC.

Dia passado de manga cava a ver pessoal todo encasacado .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 21:03)

A noite segue calma e húmida.
O céu encontra-se limpo.

*Temperatura actual*: *12,7ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2012 às 21:11)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *14,4ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco/nulo.

Até este momento a mínima é de *13,5ºC*. Máxima de *16,1ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2012 às 22:58)

Boa noite!

Mínima bastante fresca esta madrugada, esperava muito mais. Registados 7.3ºC, valor causado pela inversão térmica! (Azeitão a 40m mais a cima registou 11.4ºC.)

A máxima foi de 19.7ºC, tarde bastante agradável.

A inversão volta a instalar-se, sigo já com 10.4ºC. Azeitão segue com 12.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 23:32)

Geiras disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Mínima bastante fresca esta madrugada, esperava muito mais. Registados 7.3ºC, valor causado pela inversão térmica! (Azeitão a 40m mais a cima registou 11.4ºC.)



Interessante

Aí na tua zona, mais concretamente na localidade Casais da Serra também tem boas inversões térmicas.O ar frio gerado nos topos da Arrábida acumula-se intensamente  nessas localidades.Numa noite de finais de Maio(2012) registei 8ºC de minima (em Casais da Serra).  

______________________

Sigo com *12,4ºC*, vento nulo e neblina.


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2012 às 23:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante
> 
> Aí na tua zona, mais concretamente na localidade Casais da Serra também tem boas inversões térmicas.O ar frio gerado nos topos da Arrábida acumula-se intensamente  nessas localidades.Numa noite de finais de Maio(2012) registei 8ºC de minima (em Casais da Serra).
> 
> ...



Há por aí muitas zonas com inversões térmicas interessantes, pena não haverem estações em todos esses lugares 
Aqui geralmente, em dias de céu limpo, o vento costuma ser nulo durante a noite, por vezes sente-se uma leve brisa do mesmo quadrante, não mais de 5km/h. O ar frio acumula-se a sul (uma zona mais alta), e escorre por ali a baixo até chegar à vila, assim como, acontece na serra da Arrábida!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2012 às 23:55)

Geiras disse:


> Há por aí muitas zonas com inversões térmicas interessantes, pena não haverem estações em todos esses lugares



Acho que não nos podemos queixar, o I.M tem  muitas  estações em locais propícios a inversão térmica,alias, a meu ver até tem em demasia.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Dez 2012 às 00:02)

Já que sobrevivi ao fim do mundo, deixo aqui o resumo do _*dia de solstício, 21 de Dezembro de 2012*_:

Céu nublado, apresentando-se encoberto e com chuviscos  até ao final da manhã. Vento em geral fraco.

Máx: 16.0ºC
Mín: 12.0ºC (á pouco)

Precipitação: 1mm 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_, neste primeiro dia de Inverno, com céu já praticamente limpo, alguma neblina (inversão térmica a desenvolver-se), vento quase nulo e 11.9ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2012 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem: *12,3ºC* / *18,3ºC*

_______________

Sigo com nevoeiro bastante denso e *13,1ºC*.
Na Serra de Sintra deve estar impossível.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Dez 2012 às 00:47)

Também eu passei o dia de manga curta e calções e o mais estranho é que não vi ninguém como eu
Mas por agora mais invernal só na temperatura mesmo, com nevoeiro denso e com 10ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2012 às 11:22)

Por aqui manhã de nevoeiro _alto_.

Nevoeiro também em muitos locais, não só de Portugal, mas de toda a Península Ibérica.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2012 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Minima: *12,6ºC*

________________

Sigo com *16,6ºC*,vento moderado e céu encoberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2012 às 12:09)

Mais uma vez o vento de leste a salvar o dia de ser carbonizador  14,2ºC de momento e mínima de 12,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2012 às 12:23)

Mais um dia com pouco a relatar mínima alta de 12,3ºC

Noite de muito nevoeiro acumulou 0,2mm

Agora céu encoberto e 16,6ºC 

Que continue o tédio


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2012 às 13:12)

Mínima de *13,8ºC* e actuais 16,2ºC com algum nevoeiro, e 3,6 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## criz0r (22 Dez 2012 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, dia em tudo semelhante aos anteriores com nevoeiros baixos e temperatura acima da média neste momento com 17.3ºC.  O Céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Dez 2012 às 13:55)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado e fresco.
Este mês ainda vai bater o recorde de menos dias de sol e por isso com radiação solar baixa!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2012 às 14:16)

Rainstorm disse:


> Por aqui continua o céu nublado e fresco.





Estão 15,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2012 às 14:30)

Aqui sol e calor 18,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2012 às 14:38)

*Alcabideche*, segue com *17,5ºC*,vento fraco de *Sudeste*,céu nublado e *77%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2012 às 15:08)

*19,1ºC* 

Vento quase nulo e 68%Hr de humidade


----------



## dASk (22 Dez 2012 às 15:08)

por aqui estão 17º e parece-me que ainda vou ver o sol hoje, ali na zona da arrábida ja vejo um bonito ceu azul e cada vez está mais perto!  mas vai ser efémero... lol


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2012 às 15:11)

dASk disse:


> por aqui estão 17º e parece-me que ainda vou ver o sol hoje, ali na zona da arrábida ja vejo um bonito ceu azul e cada vez está mais perto!  mas vai ser efémero... lol



Aqui em Setúbal está céu limpo!


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Dez 2012 às 15:37)

Dia mais invernal, sem sol e com 12ºC neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2012 às 15:44)

Rainstorm disse:


> Dia mais invernal, sem sol e com 12ºC neste momento



Aí para esses lados está frio...

____________

Temperatura actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2012 às 15:57)

Rainstorm disse:


> Dia mais invernal, sem sol e com 12ºC neste momento



só se for nevoeiro , porque não há nuvens em lado nenhum ??


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2012 às 15:59)

cactus disse:


> só se for nevoeiro , porque não há nuvens em lado nenhum ??



Confirmo o que o Rainstorm diz. Dia nublado, sem sinal de sol e fresco, até.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Dez 2012 às 21:33)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *11,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *9,2ºC*
Máxima: *15,4ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Dez 2012 às 23:05)

Temperatura a descer bem


----------



## DaniFR (22 Dez 2012 às 23:59)

Por aqui mantém-se o céu limpo e o vento nulo, que está a permitir uma boa descida de temperatura, *7,8ºC* (mínima do dia).


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2012 às 23:59)

Aqui estão 11,8ºC com 95%Hr o vento é nulo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Dez 2012 às 00:06)

_*Primeiro dia de Inverno, 22 de Dezembro*_, sem interesse nenhum, com céu sempre nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado com orientação variável

Máx: 15.9ºC 
Mín: 10.8ºC

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo com céu nublado, boas abertas, vento fraco e 11.0ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 00:32)

Boas noites.

Encontro-me na *Serra das Minas,Sintra*(cota 150m).
Sigo com *11,8ºC*, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 09:46)

Bom dia

Por aqui, na *Serra das Minas ( Sintra)*, a minima foi de *10,2ºC*.

______________

Neste momento, estão *11,2ºC*, vento fraco e nevoeiro.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Dez 2012 às 12:53)

Boa tarde

Noite mais fria, com uma mínima de *4,8ºC*.

De momento, sigo com *15,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2012 às 13:05)

Ainda com 11,6 ºC e nevoeiro.

Humidade nos 96 %.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 13:17)

Inicio de tarde, fresco e húmido em *Alcabideche*.
Nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra (o habitual).

Sigo com *13,9ºC* e *85%* de humidade relativa.
Finalmente um dia com temperaturas mais próximas da média.
Amanha, as temperaturas voltarão a subir.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2012 às 13:35)

Boas

Mínima de 9,3ºC

Manha de muito nevoeiro que só começa a levantar nesta altura!

Estão neste momento 14,0ºC, 93%Hr, 1021,1hPa e vento nulo


----------



## dASk (23 Dez 2012 às 13:39)

odeio estes dias, isto nem chove nem faz frio nem faz calor! e o dia que tanto prometia hoje em temperaturas... Enfim, o nevoeiro aqui ainda naõ dá qualquer sinal de que possa levantar, e estão *12,3º*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2012 às 14:54)

Manhã de nevoeiro, e de momento o Sol já espreita. Espera-se um dia, ou pelo menos uma tarde, um pouco melhor que ontem

Feliz Natal a todos os membros MeteoPT e visitantes


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2012 às 16:05)

Hoje o dia não se está a portar muito mal graças ao vento de leste, 13,6ºC e 97%, a humidade é que só ainda variou 6%.

Céu nublado, de manhã estava nevoeiro, mínima de 9,8ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Dez 2012 às 16:45)

Boas pessoal.
Sei que estou fora do seguimento da minha localização actual (Arealão - Ermidas do Sado).
Também tive nevoeiro durante a noite e até à hora de almoço, mas assim que se dissipou a temperatura disparou até aos 19,7ºc , primaveril. Contraste total com o vosso dia fresco e húmido.
Abraço a todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 16:48)

Boa tarde.

De volta aos arredores de *Sintra*,mais concretamente *Serra das Minas*.

Sigo com *14,4ºC*,céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2012 às 17:50)

Se ontem não houve sol, hoje sol não houve.

Estava convencido de que este fim-de-semana ia ser algo... primaveril. Mas não.

Máxima de 12,9ºC (Caneças) até ao momento.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Dez 2012 às 17:54)

Boa tarde.
Dia de sol de Primavera Max 19.0ºC  Min 7.9ºC
Temperatura actual 15.6ºC
A começarem a aparecer as nuvens neste momento  e a proporcionarem este curioso mini por do sol mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2012 às 18:48)

Tem sido uma fartura de humidade nos últimos 15 dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 19:27)

Temperatura actual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2012 às 20:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Manhã de nevoeiro, e de momento o Sol já espreita. Espera-se um dia, ou pelo menos uma tarde, um pouco melhor que ontem
> 
> Feliz Natal a todos os membros MeteoPT e visitantes



Parece que me enganei, espreitou uma ou duas vezes e de novo esconderam-no. Tarde de muitas nuvens, sobretudo baixas e altas, e muita humidade. O fim do mundo acho que significou fim do Sol


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2012 às 21:30)

Aqui estava-se a forma nevoeiro mas que rapidamente se dissipou. A temperatura disparou, 14.6ºC actuais com vento de SE.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2012 às 21:54)

Estou a ter a máxima agora, 15,1ºC, tudo graças ao vento de sul.

A humidade continua alta, 95%, máximo de hoje foi de 99%.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 22:06)

Boas.

Por aqui (*Serra das Minas,Sintra*), a noite segue amena,*15,0ºC*, vento moderado e céu nublado.

Segundo consta, quinta e sexta teremos minimas frescas, finalmente!
As inversões térmicas vão regressar em força.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Dez 2012 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

Dia de sol com uma temperatura bastante agradável.

Nas últimas horas a temperatura já desceu até aos 9,9ºC, mas entretanto tem estado a subir e já vai nos actuais *13,1ºC*.
Céu nublado, e um belo halo lunar.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *4,8ºC*
Máxima: *17,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2012 às 00:13)

Extremos  de ontem (*Serra das Minas,Sintra*):

*10,2* / *15,3ºC*
____________

Noite amena,cerca de *15,2ºC*, vento moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Dez 2012 às 00:16)

_*Domingo, 23 de Dezembro*_:

Dia primaveril, com céu limpo, tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado de SE, tornando-se fraco a moderado a partir da tarde.

Máx: 16.1ºC 
Mín: 10.4ºC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Início a véspera de Natal*_ com céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco a moderado de SE e 13.5ºC.

DESEJO UM ÓTIMO E UM FELIZ NATAL NÃO SÓ AOS MEMBROS DESTE FÓRUM, COMO TAMBÉM ÁS PESSOAS DE FORA QUE NOS ACOMPANHAM TODO-O-SANTO-DIA

Boa Noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2012 às 10:51)

Mais um dia de céu muito nublado, embora hoje com algumas abertas, ao contrário dos últimos dias.

De momento com 14,3 ºC e 90 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2012 às 11:32)

Alcabideche segue com *16,8ºC*, vento fraco de *SE*, céu nublado, e *82%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## criz0r (24 Dez 2012 às 12:39)

Boa tarde, por aqui segue tudo calmo, o Céu apresenta-se muito nublado, vento fraco de SW e temperatura nos 18,3ºC.

Aproveito para desejar a todos os membros da nossa comunidade Meteo um Feliz Natal  com muita chuva e prendas!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2012 às 13:03)

Bom verão, perdão, natal, cabeça a minha, lá por tarem quase 17ºC não significa que não seja natal.

16,6ºC e vento fraco de sul, o sol começa a querer aparecer.


----------



## Telmo Correia (24 Dez 2012 às 13:37)

Sigo com *19,8ºC*, 78% de Humidade, e vento moderado de sudoeste 

Um Feliz Natal para todos


----------



## cardu (24 Dez 2012 às 19:49)

trovoada em Tomar, Ribatejo


----------



## Templariu (24 Dez 2012 às 19:53)

também ouvi...não fazia ideia que davam trovoada....fui ver o radar do IM e parece que na zona de Santarém está a descarregar bem...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Dez 2012 às 20:27)

Início a _*fresca noite de Natal*_, com céu muito nublado,  vento moderado de W e 12.6ºC. Começou agora a chover

Noite Feliz


----------



## FJC (24 Dez 2012 às 20:37)

Boa noite!

Feliz natal a todos!

Neste momento encontro-me na fronteira do distrito de Leiria e Castelo Branco, na zona de Figueiró dos Vinhos. Por aqui está uma trovoada lindissima  e vão caindo uns pingos que nem para molhar o chão dão!

Gostava de fazer uma questão! Acham que é possível cair neve na serra da lousã, cerca da meia noite!? Tinha consultado as cotas na castanheira de pera e estão algo altas. porque se se confirma-se ainda dava por lá um salto esta noite!

ps.: enquanto escrevo começou a chover bem!


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 20:41)

Gostava de saber o que se passa, no local onde rodeei a azul, pois existem vários pontos vermelhos e manchas amarelas, se alguém depois de comer o bacalhau ou peru me dissesse eu espero que seja só trovoada.


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2012 às 20:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Gostava de saber o que se passa, no local onde rodeei a azul, pois existem vários pontos vermelhos e manchas amarelas, se alguém depois de comer o bacalhau ou peru me dissesse eu espero que seja só trovoada.



Possivelmente trovoada seca com algum granizo, essa linha está na margem de uma pluma de energia que vai sendo puxada de sul, e provavelmente é instabilidade de base alta pois nos niveis baixos há menos CAPE nessa zona ( a energia é empurrada não á superficie mas um pouco acima ).

É possivel que o Algarve e porções do baixo Alentejo tambem tenham alguma actividade agora para a noite, de maior relevancia no Algarve central e sotavento.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 20:57)

Surgimento de novos pontos vermelhos e mais carregados a Sul


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2012 às 22:08)

Boa noite, por aqui (*Serra das Minas, Sintra*), comecou a chover(fraco) á pouco.
Sigo com *12,4ºC* e vento moderado acompanhado por algumas rajadas fortes.
Ainda bem que o vento rodou para Norte, está mais fresco.

Continuação de um bom natal para todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2012 às 23:24)

Por aqui,a temperatura desceu um pouco, sigo com *10,8ºC*,chuva fraca e vento forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2012 às 23:30)

Por aqui 10,7ºC o vento de NW levou a que a coisa arrefecesse bem e ficasse um tempinho mais normal pra época.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 00:34)

Bela linha que aí vem.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 00:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela linha que aí vem.



Isso já não traz mais nada a não ser alguma chuva...é tudo estratiforme..
Interessante está a linha convectiva a entrar pelo W Alagrvio!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Dez 2012 às 00:50)

stormy disse:


> Isso já não traz mais nada a não ser alguma chuva...é tudo estratiforme..
> Interessante está a linha convectiva a entrar pelo W Alagrvio!!



Nem mais, reporto trovoada e chuva intensa em Aljezur! Estou sem luz neste momento, a usar a bateria do pc.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Dez 2012 às 00:57)

_*Dia de Véspera de Natal 2012, Segunda-Feira*_:

Céu nublado, alternando com boas abertas, tornando-se muito nublado a partir do final da tarde. Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante leste, rodando para W a partir da tarde. Períodos de chuva passageiros acompanhados por uma "queda de temperatura" ao final do dia (quase 3ºC entre as 20-22h) .


Máx: 17.1ºC
Mín: 10.5ºC (pouco antes da meia-noite)

Precipitação: 2.1mm

---------------------------------------------------------------

Entro no dia de Natal com céu muito nublado, chuva, vento fraco a moderado de W e 9.9ºC

Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 01:11)

stormy disse:


> Isso já não traz mais nada a não ser alguma chuva...é tudo estratiforme..
> Interessante está a linha convectiva a entrar pelo W Alagrvio!!



Tens razão, de facto a Costa vicentina/alentejana está a ser literalmente varrida,tou curioso para ver os acumulados em Aljezur,Zambujeira, e até mesmo em Alvalade.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2012 às 01:47)

*Re: Novidades no site do IM*

1,0 mm, não esperava tanta chuva .

9,9ºC e 90%, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## LRamos (25 Dez 2012 às 02:12)

Odeceixe - Após um período de cerca de 1 hora com vento nulo e temperatura amena, pelas 00h30 abateu-se uma forte chuvada, com intensas rajadas de vento e trovoada que deixou esta Vila e localidades algarvias limítrofes em apagão, que perdura por esta hora. 
 Neste sector da estrada nacional 120, foram vários os eucaliptos que soltaram cascas e galhos, por acção das fortes rajadas. A cerca de 500m Norte do parque de campismo de S. Miguel, um possante ramo tombou sobre a estrada (N120), tendo a obstruido parcialmente.

Zambujeira do Mar - Neste momento, sobe intensa trovoada


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 02:15)

Por aqui, o vento enfraqueceu bastante.
A temperatura encontra-se nos *10,3ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (25 Dez 2012 às 02:35)

Boa noite, depois de uma boa chuvada pelas 23h e 30m agora está tudo calmo mas muito nublado. É pena que este frente não tenha a potência necessária para pelo menos descarregar qualquer coisa de interessante por aqui mas não se pode ter sempre sorte. Actuais 11,2ºC.


----------



## squidward (25 Dez 2012 às 02:37)

agora é que vi o radar por volta das 20h, passou um ponto vermelho aqui por cima...mas não dei por nada


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia

A mínima foi de *9,5ºC*.
_______

Neste momento, *11,2ºC*, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2012 às 12:33)

A humidade desceu, por fim, está em 70%, ainda deve descer mais um bocado, finalmente.

2,2 mm foi o que a noite rendeu, de momento 13,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 13:46)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, na zona da *Serra das Minas*(*Sintra*), estão *14,5ºC* , vento fraco de *NO* e muitas nuvens.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2012 às 14:44)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *5,7ºC*

Nas últimas horas caíram alguns aguaceiros. Neste momento, sigo com *12,6ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco. 

Extremos de ontem, dia 24:
Mínima: *10,5ºC*
Máxima: *17,4ºC*

Ontem à noite caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte, acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 15:30)

Temperatura actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2012 às 15:42)

Dia mais fresco, com 15,2 ºC e vento fraco a moderado.

Chuviscou, mas sem mais acumulação desde a madrugada.

Acumulados 1,4 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2012 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,
Pela Lezíria Ribatejana tudo calminho. Madrugada com alguns aguaceiros acompanhados por vento fraco mas muito frio que se prolongou até às primeiras horas da manhã. 

Céu com boas abertas agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 17:51)

Temperatura actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## F_R (25 Dez 2012 às 20:25)

Mínima 8,3ºC

Máxima 14,0ºC

Agora 9,8ºC

Ontem foi um Natal diferente, com trovoada, sinceramente, antes não me lembro de trovoada num noite de Natal


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 21:07)

Boas 

Por aqui, na *Serra das Minas (Sintra)*, sigo com *10,8ºC* , vento fraco e céu limpo.

A inversão térmica em Bucelas, já proporciona uns frescos *5ºC*.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Dez 2012 às 21:27)

Neste momento estou no Algarve em Lagos e por aqui foi uma noite de Natal com chuva e trovoada toda a noite e depois veio o .

Por cá as ribeiras ainda correm e os solos estão saturados com um verde bem intenso, que no ano passado já desvanecia


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2012 às 23:01)

Temperatura actual: *10,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2012 às 23:27)

Salvé.

Eis-me novamente no meu local original de seguimento.

Tenho 10,5ºC actuais, estagnados, com vento fraco do quadrante Norte. Máxima de hoje, de *14,3ºC*.

85% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão.

Acumulei *6,0 mm* durante a madrugada.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Dez 2012 às 00:17)

Sigo com *5,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo. 

Extremos de ontem, dia 25:
Mínima: *5,5ºC* (registada nos últimos minutos do dia)
Máxima: *13,6ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Dez 2012 às 00:55)

Boa noite

Durante o _*dia de Natal 2012*_, céu com períodos de muito nublado, ocorrência de aguaceiros e vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Finalmente um dia típico de Inverno

Máx: 13.9ºC
Mín: 8.5ºC

Precipitação: 5.2mm

----------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_, na *Marinha Grande *com céu parcialmente nublado, vento praticamente nulo e alguma neblina.
8.5ºC nos *Marrazes, Leiria*.

Até logo


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2012 às 01:42)

Boa noite ! Estou de volto ao fórum, depois de uma pausa moderada nos tópicos das condições actuais. 

Estamos neste momento com 9.4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2012 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *8,6ºC*

_____

Neste momento, estão *11,2ºC*, vento nulo e céu limpo.

A próxima madrugada será mais fresca, dado que o vento irá enfraquecer.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Dez 2012 às 12:04)

Bom dia

A inversão térmica desta noite permitiu uma mínima de *2,5ºC*.  

Sigo com *8,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2012 às 12:21)

Bom dia ! Hoje temos um dia de SOL. Mínima de 9.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2012 às 12:34)

De volta a *Alcabideche*.

Sigo com *14,1ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2012 às 14:22)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada de vento fraco a moderado, mas uma acalmia por volta das 8h permitiu que a temperatura descesse aos *8,8ºC*.

De momento, 14,6ºC e alguns Cumulus no céu. 62% de humidade e 4,3 km/h de NE (45º).

1027 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2012 às 18:11)

Máxima de *15,2ºC*.

Por agora, a temperatura desce razoavelmente, com vento nulo. 11,6ºC.

71% de humidade e 1029 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2012 às 18:16)

Máxima 15,8ºC

Mínima 5,1ºC

Agora vai descendo e 11,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2012 às 18:30)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, sigo com *9,8ºC* , vento fraco e céu limpo.
Após um longo interregno, as noites frias estão de volta.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Dez 2012 às 20:19)

Boa noite.

Por aqui está a arrefecer bem. Sigo já com *5ºC*.  
Céu limpo e vento nulo.

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *2,5ºC*
Máxima: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2012 às 20:37)

Sigo com 9,8ºC, em subida depois de ter atingido os *9,3ºC*. Vento fraco de NE (45º).

Há 1h, o carro marcava 7,0ºC na Tala, uma aldeia a cerca de 2 km daqui, no vale de um afluente da ribeira das Jardas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2012 às 21:23)

Temperatura actual: *8,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2012 às 22:33)

Temperatura actual: *7,5ºC*

A noite começa a ficar fresca


----------



## MSantos (26 Dez 2012 às 23:45)

Boa noite.

Vai refrescando também por aqui, a estação MeteoOeiras regista 7.7ºC, e a do MeteoQueijas 10.5ºC por agora.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2012 às 00:09)

Terminei o dia 26 com mínima de *7,7°C*.

De momento sigo com *7,6°C*, e vento a manter-se nulo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Dez 2012 às 00:11)

Boas

_*Quarta-Feira, 26 de Dezembro*_:

Dia de céu limpo, com períodos de maior nebulosidade durante a tarde, e vento em geral fraco do quadrante norte. Ocorrência de neblinas e nevoeiros matinais nos vales e terras baixas.

Máx: 13.3ºC
Mín: 6.5ºC (á pouco)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu praticamente limpo, vento nulo e alguma neblina. 6.4ºC no momento.

Boa noite


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2012 às 00:21)

Olha, tá um noite brutal, pena é os 1031,9 hpa, mas tambem se não fossem eles estaria com 15ºC e 100%.

Assim estão 9,1ºC e 90%, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 00:28)

Boas noites

Em Alcabideche, a noite segue bastante fresca, *6,4ºC*.Até parece mentira, estar vento nulo,uma raridade.
Noite perfeita para ocorrência de inversões térmicas .
Neste momento o Vale da Mangancha  já deve estar bem gelado. 


____________

Nos próximos tempos irei fazer medições neste vale (fica a 1 km da minha casa), acredito que existam diferenças térmicas interessantes.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Dez 2012 às 01:09)

Temperatura actual: *2,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2012 às 01:12)

Atingi agora a curiosa e exótica temperatura de *6,9ºC*. 

84% de humidade, e vento nulo. 1030 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Telmo Correia (27 Dez 2012 às 01:42)

Esta manhã deve haver geada!!! 
Neste momento estão *4,6ºC*,99% de humidade, não ha vento, e a pressão é de 1032hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 02:00)

Telmo Correia disse:


> Esta manhã deve haver geada!!!
> Neste momento estão *4,6ºC*,99% de humidade, não ha vento, e a pressão é de 1032hpa



Acredito que tenhas, caso tires fotos, publica neste topico

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/geadas-outono-inverno-2012-2013-a-6851.html
______________

Temperatura actual: *6,0ºC* 

______________________

As inversões térmicas não dão hipotese 
Alvega a liderar(como sempre)com  uns gélidos *1,4 ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 03:02)

Despeço-me com  *5,9ºC* .
A temperatura estagnou devido a um pequeno aumento da intensidade do vento. Neste momento sopra a 9 km/h do quadrante *Nordeste*.Se o vento enfraquecer, acredito que irei ter uma nova mínima deste Outono/Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 11:19)

Bom dia

Minima de *5,0ºC* 
________________

Neste momento, sigo com *13.1ºC*,vento fraco e muitas nuvens.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Dez 2012 às 12:13)

Por Tomar hoje e até ao momento

Máxima 11.3 °C (12:07 UTC)	
Minima -0.7 °C (07:49 UTC)


----------



## DaniFR (27 Dez 2012 às 12:29)

Bom dia

Mínima de *1,8ºC* 
A partir das 4h a temperatura começou a subir, e às 7h estavam cerca de 5ºC.


Neste momento estão *11,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2012 às 13:09)

Boa tarde.

Apesar do vento nulo durante a madrugada, a temperatura não desceu dos *5,8ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 14,2ºC, 67% de humidade e vento fraco de NO (315º). 1031 hPa de pressão.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus e Estratocumulus.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2012 às 13:16)

Mínima de 7,6ºC, de momento 13,8ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Temperatura actual: *15,5ºC* (actual maxima)


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 16:48)

Boa tarde.

*Extremos de hoje em Alcabideche*

T.minima: *5,0ºC* 
T.maxima: *15,6ºC*

_______

Neste final de tarde, a temperatura desce a um bom ritmo.
Sigo com *11,8ºC*,vento fraco(*4 km/h*),céu limpo e *76%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2012 às 16:53)

13,3ºC, por momento ainda esteve quente, máxima de 15,2ºC.

Vento fraco a nulo de sul.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2012 às 16:55)

Boas

Mínima na cidade de 1.5ºC
Máxima 14.9ºC

Já desceu até aos 13.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 17:59)

*10,3ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2012 às 19:42)

A máxima acabou por ser de *15,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,8ºC, vento nulo e 76% de humidade. *1032 hPa* de pressão.

Há cerca de 1h na Tala, no dito vale a 2 km daqui, registava já 8,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2012 às 19:55)

Últimos dias por aqui. Obrigado vento por estares sempre presente a estragar as mínimas.





Mais que evidente o efeito do vento.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2012 às 20:07)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal hoje de 4,8ºC

A máxima foi de 16,2ºC

Agora estão 11,0ºC, 88%Hr, 1033,6hPa e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

Registos interessantes Mário 
Alcabideche tambem sofre desse mal, o vento!
Jamais me esquecerei do dia 3 de Fevereiro de 2012, tive minima de 1,1ºC com vento muito forte, caso tivesse vento nulo teria uma mínima bem negativa. e histórica.

______________________

Neste momento sigo com *8,2ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2012 às 20:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Jamais me esquecerei do dia 3 de Fevereiro de 2012, tive minima de 1,1ºC com vento muito forte, caso tivesse vento nulo teria uma mínima bem negativa. e histórica.



O litoral sofre muito desse mal, podia ter mais geadas e gelo se não fosse sempre o maldito do vento.

De momento 10,7ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 21:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> O litoral sofre muito desse mal, podia ter mais geadas e gelo se não fosse sempre o maldito do vento.



Exacto, contudo bastava morarmos num vale que teríamos muita geada, mesmo sendo junto ao litoral. A zona de Colares é um bom exemplo disso, assim como o Vale da Mangancha, onde já cheguei a registar uns gélidos -5ºC.
__________________

Temperatura estagnada nos *8,7ºC*, fruto do vento que teima a não desaparecer.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Dez 2012 às 21:17)

Boa noite

Sigo com *5,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *1,8ºC*
Máxima: *14,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2012 às 22:26)

Temperatura actual: *8,1ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Dez 2012 às 00:02)

Boa noite

Por aqui o _*dia 27*_, foi de céu limpo com períodos de muito nublado até ao final da tarde. Ocorrência de neblinas matinais.

Máx: 14.9ºC
Mín: 5.7ºC

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu limpo, vento nulo e 7.3ºC.

Até mais logo


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2012 às 00:09)

Boa noite.

Dia 27/12
temperatura maxima. 17.0°C
temperatura minima. 2.6°C

por aqui não há vento.
neste momento estao  4.6°C  e nevoeiro.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2012 às 00:15)

Desce bem a temperatura. 7.3ºC por aqui.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2012 às 00:15)

Boas pessoal.
De regresso ao seguimento de origem.
Hoje obtive os seguintes registos.

Tmin:    8.2ºc 07h35
Tmáx: 14.5ºc 14h20
Vento (Max): 10 Km/h (11h33)

Agora sigo com 10.0ºc e 90%HR e o vento sem ultrapassar os 5 Km/h.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 00:22)

*Alcabideche* segue com *7,4ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2012 às 00:57)

Por aqui 9.7ºc e 90%HR. O pouco vento que havia mudou de direcção, estava de NNW e agora ENE.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 01:15)

Temperatura a subir...sigo com *7,5ºC*.
Porcaria do vento...


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2012 às 01:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura a subir...sigo com *7,5ºC*.
> Porcaria do vento...



Por aqui o vento continua fraco (ENE / NE) mas mais constante, média de 3,9 Km/h no últimos 10 minutos e já atingiu os 10 Km/H, mas a temperatura devagarinho lá vai descendo. Já conto com 9.5ºc e 88%HR. Vamos lá a ver no que dá.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 01:48)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aqui o vento continua fraco (ENE / NE) mas mais constante, média de 3,9 Km/h no últimos 10 minutos e já atingiu os 10 Km/H, mas a temperatura devagarinho lá vai descendo. Já conto com 9.5ºc e 88%HR. Vamos lá a ver no que dá.




Aqui em Alcabideche,o vento sopra a 10 km/h, o suficiente para interromper o arrefecimento e proporcionar mesmo uma pequena subida da temperatura. 
Estava a contar com uma mínima baixa, pois no inicio da noite tinha vento nulo e a temperatura descia a um bom ritmo,mas parece-me que a mínima não será nada de especial.
Enfim, sigo com *7,7ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2012 às 01:54)

Vento nulo e *6,9ºC*. 

85% de humidade e 1031 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2012 às 02:04)

Por aqui quase na mesma, 9.4ºc e 90%HR e o vento nos 4 Km/h de média. 
Aqui por onde vivo esperar por mínimas muitos baixas é como esperar pelo euromilhões...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 02:47)

Temperatura actual: *7,4ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2012 às 08:08)

Bom dia
A temperatura desceu mais do que pensava.
Minima de 1.4ºC ás 07.15h  

Agora 1.7ºC, e algum nevoeiro. Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 10:36)

Bom dia.

Minima de *5,9ºC*.

Por agora, sigo (ainda) com *7,4ºC*,Vento fraco e céu limpo.
______________________

A estação Colares,Sintra registou uma mínima de *0,2ºC*  
Bela inversão térmica.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2012 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Manhã muito agradável! Depois de mínima de *6,2ºC*, sigo agora com 8,5ºC e vento moderado de ESE (112º)! 

79% de humidade e 1030 hPa de pressão, com céu limpo.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2012 às 10:55)

Bom dia malta.
A temperatura hoje desceu bem mais do que eu pensava, registei 5.7ºc pelas 8:42 o que também achei estranho, uma mínima a esta hora sem nevoeiro.
Pelas 10h00 quando saí de casa ainda registava 6.4ºc e vento a soprar de NE pelos 10/15 Km/h. Mesmo com algum vento a temperatura desceu bem ao longo da noite.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2012 às 11:22)

Boas

Noite mais fria até agora com uma inversão brutal!! no terraço tive 4,8ºC mais perto do solo tive 2,8ºC e a ema do IPMA teve 0,0ºC ai a 2km da minha casa.

Agora estão 9,9ºC, 78%Hr e vento nulo a pressão está nos 1032,7hpa


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Dez 2012 às 11:30)

Bom dia,
Já ouvi que vai chover na noite do Fim de Ano na Ericeira. Chato do S. Pedro 
No dia 22 na Ericeira estava uma brisa de sul e esquerdas incrivelmente raras e certas em S. Lourenço entrecortadas no belissimo céu azul - as ondas grandes e perfeitas deram para os destemidos (que não é o meu caso) uma surfada memorável naquela praia. A partir desse dia começou a soprar um vento sul impio com mar cinzento e ondas todas estragadas; núvens espessas forravam a paisagem caracterizando o verdadeiro Inverno Ericeirense. Depois na noite de 24 para 25, efectivamente, caiu uma carga de água valente, daquelas que só dá para jantar em casa de lareira acesa. Na manhã de 25 o vento virou Norte, ficou frio e o mar cheio de "carneirinhos".
Façam uma previsaozinha para a Ericeira até dia 1 é que queria dar um jantarinho no terraço e ao que parece não vai dar


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 12:22)

Por aqui ainda está fresco, a temperatura tem subido a um ritmo muito lento.

Sigo com *10,3ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2012 às 12:36)

Mínima de 5,2ºC, graças ao vento de NE, caso contrário teria tido uns 7ºC ou 8ºC porque fez vento a noite inteira.





De momento 10,0ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Dez 2012 às 13:03)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> A temperatura desceu mais do que pensava.
> Minima de 1.4ºC ás 07.15h
> 
> Agora 1.7ºC, e algum nevoeiro. Vento nulo.



Por aqui o maldito vento fraco acabou por me estragar a mínima!!!

Ia muito bem ao início do dia com 7.4ºC e vento nulo, a temperatura ainda acabou por descer aos 6.9ºC, antes da uma da manhã...mas claro, tinha de vir o vento fraco não sei de onde estagnar a temperatura nos 6.9ºC/7ºC durante toda a madrugada

Acabei então a manhã com uma mínima de 6.8ºC, ás 6h:11min.

_*Sigo *_com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, sol, vento fraco e 12.2ºC.

Até logo


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 13:12)

Temperatura actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2012 às 13:54)

Boas.
Esta noite registei 5.7ºc pelas 8h42 e só agora ultrapassei a barreira dos 10ºc, mas a máxima do dia ainda é das 00h00 com 10,3ºc
Bem fresco este dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 14:57)

Boas

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *12,5ºC* (actual máxima)
Vento: *21 km/h de Este*
Humidade: *71%*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2012 às 15:17)

Sigo com 13,9ºC e vento fraco do quadrante Sul.

71% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Dez 2012 às 15:43)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *14,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima: *2,7ºC*
Máxima:* 15ºC*


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2012 às 15:49)

Boa tarde!

Dia de sol na Grande Lisboa, em Oeiras estão 14ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2012 às 16:07)

Tá a ficar nublado com estratos, aquele tipo de nuvens que só serve pra estragar mínimas.

13,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 16:31)

Boa tarde, por aqui o dia foi fresco, com céu limpo e vento moderado.

*Extremos de hoje*: *5,9ºC* / *12,6ºC*
_________

Temperatura actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 20:20)

Boa noite.

*Alcabideche*, segue com alguma nebulosidade, *10,5ºC* , vento fraco de *SO* e *77%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2012 às 22:17)

Por aqui a temperatura vai subindo, fruto do actual céu nublado e vento moderado do quadrante Sudoeste.

Temperatura actual: *12,0ºC*
Vento: *18 km/h*
Humidade: *76%*

____________

Parece que os aguaceiros regressarão no final da próxima madrugada/inicio da manha.







*Fonte: *http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisboa/Alcabideche~2272215/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2012 às 22:45)

Boa noite, dia de céu limpo e frio á semelhança dos dias anteriores, por agora segue tudo calmo com Céu parcialmente nublado, Vento fraco de Norte e temperatura de 13,1ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2012 às 22:49)

Boas. Por aqui já sigo com 12.2'c e com o vento a soprar de SSW as mínimas são para esquecer.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2012 às 23:37)

Dia de sol com temperatura máxima de 15.7ºC e mínima de 1.4ºC
Actualmente com 10.4ºC, vento de SE e céu nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Dez 2012 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Por aqui a temperatura já tinha descido até aos 5,1ºC, mas nas últimas horas o vento aumentou de intensidade e o céu passou de limpo a muito nublado, o que fez subir a temperatura até aos actuais *9,9ºC*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Dez 2012 às 00:09)

> Fonte: http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisb..._detailed.html



Site interessante, *jonas_87 *

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*28 de dezembro*_, dia de céu limpo/pouco nublado por nuvens altas, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir do início da noite. Vento fraco a moderado de SE (que me estragou a mínima).

Máx: 13.2ºC
Mín: 6.8ºC

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo com céu nublado, vento moderado de SE, 1027 hPa e 9.8ºC.

Boa noite e até mais logo


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 00:11)

Sigo com *12,7ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2012 às 00:32)

Início terrível de madrugada, com 12,2ºC e céu encoberto. 

Vento nulo e 85% de humidade 1027 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 01:16)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Site interessante, *jonas_87 *



É um belo site por acaso,até já pude constatar que as previsões deles (noruegueses)  são precisas.
_________________________

Sigo com *12,8ºC*, vento moderado ( *22 km/h Sul*), céu nublado e *86%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Entre as 8h00m e 8h10m caiu por aqui um valente aguaceiro acompanhado de vento forte.
O aguaceiro rendeu cerca de *1,5 mm*.Entretanto, a temperatura arrefeceu bastante, fruto da mudança do quadrante do vento, pois soprava a SSO e agora sopra a NO.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2012 às 09:19)

A passagem da frente atirou a temperatura dos 14,4ºC para os *10,9ºC* actuais (mínima até ao momento). 

Acumulei *3,3 mm* e registei *47,9 km/h*. 

89% de humidade, 1026 hPa de pressão e 8,6 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## geoair.pt (29 Dez 2012 às 09:21)

Grande chuvada há um bocado, rendeu 6.6mm, tendo atingido os 50mm/h às 7h47m .
Desceu a temperatura dos 14.7º às 7.40 para para os 10.8º actuais.


----------



## Thomar (29 Dez 2012 às 09:36)

Bom dia! 

Aqui por Cabanas caiu um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de vento moderado com rajadas, que durou aproximadamente uns 15 minutos (por volta das 9h).
Por agora vento fraco a moderado e céu muito nublado e uma tempearatura a rondar os 12/12,5ºC (a temperatura desceu um grau quando veio a chuva).


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Dez 2012 às 09:43)

Bom dia.
A passagem da frente foi ás 7.58h.
Criou  rajada de 39Km/h e rain rate de 56mm/h.
O acumulado foi de 7.4mm
Antes da passagem da frente estava com temperatura estabilizada nos 11.6ºC
A temperatura actual é de 10.6ºC e chove com rate de 1mm/h


----------



## BrOliveira (29 Dez 2012 às 10:03)

Bom dia,

Depois destas belas chuvas pela manhã, agora parou por completo. A temperatura desceu 2ºC durante a chuva.
Condições actuais:

 10.9ºC   91% HR   3km\h SSE    1024 hPa

Chuva acumulada hoje: 6.2 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2012 às 11:31)

Bom dia

Alguma chuva no início da manhã, acumulados de 3/4mm na região.

Entretanto há uns dias, o rio de Loures:





Ainda está assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 12:37)

Boas

Por aqui, sigo com 14,4ºC, vento fraco de NO e céu encoberto.
Precipitação acumulada: *2,8 mm*



jonas_87 disse:


>



*Fonte*: http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisb..._detailed.html

Esta previsão para Alcabideche não falhou muito.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2012 às 14:36)

Boas.
Durante esta manhã registei 3.0 mm de precipitação com um rate máximo de 36.4 mm/h pelas 8h46. A temperatura mínima registada foi de 11.6ºc pelas 9h26, enquanto que a máxima foi batida à poucos minutos, registo de 15.8ºc. O vento ainda atingiu os 31 Km/h pelas 7h44 da manhã. Agora sigo com 15.6ºc e 67%HR, o vento sopra de NW com uma média de 7.7 Km/h.
Até logo pessoal.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Dez 2012 às 15:45)

A partir de amanhã estou por montargil, alguém vai estar pelo zona?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 15:46)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Encoberto*
Temperatura: *13,7ºC*
Vento: *18 km/h de NNO*
Humidade: *61 %*
Precipitação acumulada: *2,8 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2012 às 18:17)

Boa tarde/noite.

Durante a manhã acumulei um total de *4,3 mm* de precipitação.

A máxima foi de *14,7ºC* e actualmente sigo com 11,8ºC, 69% de humidade, 1029 hPa de pressão e vento nulo.

Ainda algumas núvens no céu.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2012 às 18:29)

Temperatura actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## MarkR (29 Dez 2012 às 21:37)

Boa noite a todos.

Dados para Cascais às 21:35: temperatura 11.4 C; humidade 76%, hPa 1032.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2012 às 22:54)

Céu pouco nublado e 8,5ºC. 

80% de humidade, vento nulo e 1032 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2012 às 23:21)

10,3ºC e alguma humidade no ar, 85%.

Vento nulo de NW.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2012 às 00:06)

Boa noite

Sigo com *5,6ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/nulo.

Extremos de ontem, dia 29:
Mínima: *5,6ºC* (registada às 23h59)
Máxima:* 14,2ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Dez 2012 às 00:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vento nulo de NW.



Se não há vento, como é que ele vem de NW?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Dia 29*_, fresco com céu nublado, vento moderado do quadrante Sul, tornando-se fraco a moderado de NW a partir do início da manhã. Chuva passageira ao início da manhã, por vezes forte e acompanhada de rajadas de vento.

_Máx:_ 13.8ºC
_Mín:_ 8.3ºC (á pouco)

_Precipitação:_ 8.4mm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco (que não está a deixar descer a temperatura), 1032 hPa e 8.6ºC.

_*Previsão para hoje, 30 de Dezembro*_:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento fraco.
Escassa possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos.

_Máx:_ 13ºC
_Mín:_ 8ºC

Fontes: YR.NO e IPMA

_*Boa noite*_


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2012 às 00:37)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Se não há vento, como é que ele vem de NW?



Tens razão, simplesmente o cata vento está virado pra NW o por vezes mexe mesmo sendo 1 km/h, neste caso tava virado pra NW, daí ter dito isso.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2012 às 02:56)

Despeço-me com 7,5ºC embora já tenha tido *7,3ºC*.

84% de humidade e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 05:04)

Boa madrugada.

Por aqui a temperatura encontra-se nos *7,7ºC*, o vento sopra fraco de *NE* e o céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 12:40)

Boas

T.minima: *7,3ºC*
T.actual: *13,3ºC*
__________

Parece que não vai cair tanta chuva (na vespera da passagem de ano) como os modelos indicavam.
A quantidade de precipitação levou um valente "corte".
Segundo consta,na zona de *Cascais* irão cair uns *6/7 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2012 às 13:42)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *7,1ºC* e actuais 14,6ºC.

59% de humidade, 1032 hPa de pressão, 6,5 km/h de SO (225º) e céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 14:30)

Tarde amena, sigo com *15,3ºC* (actual máxima),céu pouco nublado e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2012 às 15:39)

Boas.
Isto hoje tá estranho, já atingi os 16.9ºc pelas 14H42 depois o vento rodou desceu para os 14ºc agora rodou novamente e sigo com 16ºc. 
Nesta madrugada registei uma minima de 9.8ºc pelas 00H14.
Enfim, dia chato. Tou quase de saída para Montargil, se alguém andar pela zona durante estes dias que diga coisas.
Cumprimentos a todos e até mais logo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 15:45)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Isto hoje tá estranho, já atingi os 16.9ºc pelas 14H42 depois o vento rodou desceu para os 14ºc agora rodou novamente e sigo com 16ºc.



Interessante , é um bom exemplo de como o vento/direcção influencia os valores de temperatura.
_____

A temperatura máxima de hoje, ficou-se nos *15,3ºC*.
Neste momento,estão *14,1ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2012 às 17:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante , é um bom exemplo de como o vento/direcção influencia os valores de temperatura.



Aqui ocorreu o mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 17:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui ocorreu o mesmo.



Tal e qual, belo registo.

Já agora,uma pergunta, qual é a altitude onde está a tua estação?
__________________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *12,9ºC*
Vento: *10 km/h de NO*
Humidade: *76 %*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2012 às 17:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tal e qual, belo registo.
> 
> Já agora,uma pergunta, qual é a altitude onde está a tua estação?



Solo - 125 m.

Prédio tem 7º andares, e ela está no telhado que equivale a 8º logo, são mais 30 m ou 40 m, logo são 150/160 m.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2012 às 18:13)

Máxima de *14,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,6ºC, vento nulo, 74% de humidade, 1031 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 20:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Solo - 125 m.
> Prédio tem 7º andares, e ela está no telhado que equivale a 8º logo, são mais 30 m ou 40 m, logo são 150/160 m.



ok
__________________

Temperatura estagnada, sigo com *11,9ºC*,vento fraco e céu nublado.
_______

Amanha á tarde, ela estará de volta. 
Previsão para *Lisboa*.








Fonte:YR.NO


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2012 às 20:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura estagnada, sigo com *11,9ºC*,vento fraco e céu nublado.



Interessante. Por aqui, já fora do manto de núvens que cobre a faixa costeira, sigo com *9,5ºC* e vento nulo.

82% de humidade e 1031 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 20:47)

Gilmet disse:


> Interessante. Por aqui, já fora do manto de núvens que cobre a faixa costeira, sigo com *9,5ºC* e vento nulo.
> 
> 82% de humidade e 1031 hPa de pressão.



Por acaso, reparei á pouco na temperatura actual em Mira Sintra, e pensei para comigo "naquela zona o céu deve estar limpo". Fui á janela olhei para nordeste e confirmei logo.

Foto tirada agora mesmo.


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2012 às 21:04)

Boa noite, por aqui tudo calmo com Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, Vento fraco de NO e actuais 13,3ºC de temperatura.
Amanhã espera-nos um Réveillon molhado .


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2012 às 21:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso, reparei á pouco na temperatura actual em Mira Sintra, e pensei para comigo "naquela zona o céu deve estar limpo". Fui á janela olhei para nordeste e confirmei logo.



Sim. No entanto, desde há pouco, o céu tem vindo a encobrir, e a descida de temperatura cessou.

9,4ºC actuais, embora tenha atingido os 9,3ºC.

82% de humidade e vento nulo.


----------



## MarkR (30 Dez 2012 às 22:22)

Mais para SSW em Cascais: temperatura 13 C (max. de 16.8 às 12:39), humidade 81%, hPa 1031 e "dead calm".


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2012 às 22:28)

MarkR disse:


> Mais para SSW em Cascais: temperatura 13 C (max. de 16.8 às 12:39), humidade 81%, hPa 1031 e "dead calm".



Boas  os teus dados são referentes a que local ? Cascais mesmo, ou arredores de Cascais? Será interessante ver as diferenças entre Cascais e o local onde faço seguimento, Alcabideche.
_________

Por aqui *11,7ºC*, vento fraco e céu nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

Boa noite

Sigo com *8,6ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco/nulo.

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *5,4ºC*
Máxima: *14,1ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2012 às 00:06)

Boa noite

_*Dia 30*_, novamente fresco e húmido, com céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se com boas abertas durante a manhã e ao final da tarde. Ocorrência de um aguaceiro fraco ao início da tarde, que pouco acumulou. Neblinas dispersas.

_Máx:_ 14.0ºC
_Mín:_ 8.1ºC

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu encoberto, vento nulo, 1031 hPa e 10.0ºC.  Ao final da tarde/início da noite a temperatura ainda desceu aos 9ºC, mas devido ao céu encoberto acabou por subir de novo.

_*Previsão para hoje, véspera de ano novo*_:

 Céu geralmente muito nublado com abertas para o final do dia. 
 Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde, por vezes FORTE, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir do final da tarde.
 Vento fraco, tornando-se fraco a moderado de SW a partir da manhã, soprando temporariamente moderado a FORTE durante a tarde, rodando para NW a partir do final da tarde.

_Máx:_ 12ºC
_Mín:_ 8ºC

_Precipitação:_ 12/13mm

Fontes: YR.NO e IPMA

Até mais logo


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2012 às 00:25)

Boas noites.

Extremos de ontem: *7,3ºC* / *15,3ºC*

_________________

Temperatura actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2012 às 01:01)

10,5ºC actuais e céu encoberto. 

85% de humidade, vento nulo e 1030 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2012 às 01:46)

Temperatura actual: *11,0ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2012 às 13:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada agora mesmo.



Bela foto!! Tirando aquela árvore despida...as palmeiras e o ambiente (nublado/húmido) fizeram-me lembrar uma noite tropical

------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo com céu, ainda encoberto, vento moderado de SE, 1024 hPa e 12.6ºC.
Até agora, máxima de 13.0ºC e mínima de 9.8ºC.

Boa tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2012 às 13:29)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bela foto!! Tirando aquela árvore despida...as palmeiras e o ambiente (nublado/húmido) fizeram-me lembrar uma noite tropical



Obrigado, por acaso a foto dá um pouco essa ideia. 

________________

Alcabideche segue com *14,0ºC* ,vento moderado de SO, e céu nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2012 às 14:00)

Boa tarde

Por aqui já chove. 

Sigo com *11,4ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *12,5ºC*.

Mínima: *8,6ºC*


----------



## cactus (31 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Boas,  sigo com tarde algo fresca 11ºC , e já chuviscou por aqui , por agora só mesmo o cinzento do céu , um dia tipico de inverno , só falta  chuva a serio.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2012 às 14:21)

Começou a chuviscar em Alcabideche


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2012 às 14:23)

Ainda sem chuva em Moscavide, com 14,7 ºC.

Céu muito nublado, mas ambiente seco.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2012 às 14:29)

Por aqui também já chuviscou um pouco.
Vento moderado de Sul, 1023 hPa e tempo a arrefecer com 11.7ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2012 às 16:42)

Tem estado a chover fraco, por breves períodos, mas nada de especial.
1.1mm acumulados.

Sigo com céu encoberto, vento moderado de SW, 1021 hPa e 10.6ºC.

Bom resto de tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2012 às 16:44)

Por aqui, continua a cair o dito chuvisco(com algumas interrupções), no entanto, o acumulado é de apenas *1 mm *.
A temperatura está nos *12,0ºC* e o vento sopra moderado do quadrante SO.

Até para o ano.


----------



## Lousano (31 Dez 2012 às 17:15)

Boa tarde.

Tarde de chuvisco e vento moderado.

Tmax: 12,4ºC

Tmin: 8,8ºC

Tactual: 11,8ºC

Precip: 1,3mm

Boas entradas no ano de 2013 para todos!!!


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

Boa  tarde, por aqui o dia segue com Chuva fraca a moderada, vento moderado de SW com rajadas e temperatura nos 12,9ºC.
Um bom fim de ano e de 2013 para todos os membros da nossa comunidade e para todos em geral .


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2012 às 17:53)

A tarde deste ultimo dia do ano tem sido algo chuvosa aqui por Linda-a-Velha

Por agora 13ºC em Oeiras.

-------------------------------------------

Boas entradas


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Dez 2012 às 17:57)

Por Loures 3,4mm.

registo de chuviscos e uma descida de temperatura com a entrada da frente.

a parte mais ativa vem a caminho mas não parece nada de extraordinário, confirmando as previsões.

Bom ano a todos


----------



## kelinha (31 Dez 2012 às 18:15)

Que tempo horrível na Figueira da Foz! Chove, chove, chove, faz vento
.. Bahhh! Alguem me sabe dizer se isto ira melhorar? Tou no tlm, não consigo ver modelos nem nada...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2012 às 18:42)

kelinha disse:


> Que tempo horrível na Figueira da Foz! Chove, chove, chove, faz vento
> .. Bahhh! Alguem me sabe dizer se isto ira melhorar? Tou no tlm, não consigo ver modelos nem nada...



Sim, amanhã, pelo menos pela tarde, já podes contar com algum sol...vento fraco só no dia 2 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo com chuva intensa que em menos de dez minutos acumulou 2.1mm, vento moderado de SW, 1020 hPa e 11.0ºC
Acumulado total de hoje vai em 4.2mm.

BOAS ENTRADAS


----------



## ALV72 (31 Dez 2012 às 18:50)

Chuva moderada aqui por Poiares.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2012 às 20:13)

Acumulados 6,8 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2012 às 20:41)

8,0 mm, não esperava tanta chuva.

14,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2012 às 21:29)

Acumulados 10,2 mm.

Continua a chover.


----------



## ct5iul (31 Dez 2012 às 21:45)

Boa Noite (Feliz Ano Novo para todos )

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 10.2ºC
Rajada Maxima: 38.9 km/h 


Temp actual 14.1ºC 21:35

Pressão: 1020.2Hpa 21:35
Intensidade do Vento: 16.7 km/h 21:35
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: SO
Temperatura do vento: 13.2ºC 21:35
Humidade Relativa:94% 21:35
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.6 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 8.6 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:35
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

Pagina Vendas Ct2iul
http://100porcentovendas.webnode.pt/


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2013 às 14:58)

Boa tarde de 2013
_*
31 de Dezembro 2012*_:

Céu muito nublado, apresentando-se com boas abertas ao final do dia, pouco antes da chegada do novo ano. Períodos de chuva fraca a moderada/aguaceiros a partir da tarde, sendo por vezes FORTES durante o início da noite.
Vento fraco, tornando-se moderado do quadrante Sul a partir da manhã.

_Máx:_ 13.0ºC
_Mín:_ 9.8ºC

_Precipitação:_ 10.5mm

FELIZ 2013


----------

